# Appello accorato ai fake di Tradinet



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Cari utenti fake,
siamo nel confessionale, perciò confessatevi.
Che problemi avete? Avete letto troppi romanzetti estivi? Avete mangiato pesante? Siete sotto attacco batterico di strana natura e sparare stronzate è un brutto effetto collaterale? Qualcuno vi paga?
Diteci, cosa vi turba?
Perchè perdere tempo a iscriversi in un forum con eventuali mille cloni per inventarsi storielle senza capo nè coda?
Lo trovate divertente? La vostra fantasia ha bisogno urgente di un antiemetico?
E' un esperimento sociale di bassissima lega che serve per una bieca triennale in psicologia? 

Su, confessatevi cari figlioli.
Siamo qui e siamo tutti pronti a darvi supporto.


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cari utenti fake,
> siamo nel confessionale, perciò confessatevi.
> Che problemi avete? Avete letto troppi romanzetti estivi? Avete mangiato pesante? Siete sotto attacco batterico di strana natura e sparare stronzate è un brutto effetto collaterale? Qualcuno vi paga?
> Diteci, cosa vi turba?
> ...


quoto e ti darei un verde se potessi.

ma non fate prima a dire la verità piuttosto che a scrivere tutte scempiaggini?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cari utenti fake,
> siamo nel confessionale, perciò confessatevi.
> Che problemi avete? Avete letto troppi romanzetti estivi? Avete mangiato pesante? Siete sotto attacco batterico di strana natura e sparare stronzate è un brutto effetto collaterale? Qualcuno vi paga?
> Diteci, cosa vi turba?
> ...


avete ancora episodi di enuresi notturna?
Non digerite i peperoni?
Le emorroidi non vi consentono una bella gita in bicicletta?
aspè, dimenticavo un'eventualità:
soffrite di un annoso problema di meteorismo e sul 13 barrato oramai tutti vi chiamano RomboDiTuono?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cari utenti fake,
> siamo nel confessionale, perciò confessatevi.
> Che problemi avete? Avete letto troppi romanzetti estivi? Avete mangiato pesante? Siete sotto attacco batterico di strana natura e sparare stronzate è un brutto effetto collaterale? Qualcuno vi paga?
> Diteci, cosa vi turba?
> ...



Concordo, se non altro trovo veramente allucinante il tempo che dedicano ad iscriversi, inventarsi e scrivere la storia e sostenerla con le risposte......ma con quel tempo sai quante cose possono fare?? :facepalm:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

parafrasando un vecchio coro da stadio per gli arbitri....

"_sta a scopààààà....sta a scopààààà....scrivi scrivi falso utente che tu moje sta a scopà"_


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Concordo, se non altro trovo veramente allucinante il tempo che dedicano ad iscriversi, inventarsi e scrivere la storia e sostenerla con le risposte......ma con quel tempo sai quante cose possono fare?? :facepalm:


Forse non hanno abbastanza vestiti da stirare a casa, in tal caso posso aiutarli io.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> parafrasando un vecchio coro da stadio per gli arbitri....
> 
> "_sta a scopààààà....sta a scopààààà....scrivi scrivi falso utente che tu moje sta a scopà"_


:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Forse non hanno abbastanza vestiti da stirare a casa, in tal caso posso aiutarli io.



Ecco buona idea, ho il cesto pieno di mutande usate anche non mie da lavare....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ecco buona idea, ho il cesto pieno di mutande usate *anche non mie da lavare*....:rotfl::rotfl:



:thinking:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:



Mamma mia, in sto cazzo di forum tutti che si formalizzano e si scandalizzano.....:rotfl::rotfl:


Ok lo dico, raccolgo le mutande da lavare di tutta la scala del mio condominio, le annuso, le tocco e poi le lavo


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mamma mia, in sto cazzo di forum tutti che si formalizzano e si scandalizzano.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ok lo dico, raccolgo le mutande da lavare di tutta la scala del mio condominio, *le annuso*, le tocco e poi le lavo


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mamma mia, in sto cazzo di forum tutti che si formalizzano e si scandalizzano.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ok lo dico, raccolgo le mutande da lavare di tutta la scala del mio condominio, le annuso, le tocco e poi le lavo


Se le lavi regolarmente mi trasferisco nel tuo condominio


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Se le lavi regolarmente mi trasferisco nel tuo condominio



Come sei messa a mutande? Le sporchi sufficientemente??


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come sei messa a mutande? Le sporchi sufficientemente??



questa è da ban immediato :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come sei messa a mutande? Le sporchi sufficientemente??


Domanda etnica: sei orientale o giù di lì?
Non mi rispondere che la pelle gialle del tuo avatar dovrebbe essere una conferma!


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come sei messa a mutande? Le sporchi sufficientemente??


Posso lasciarmi andare


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è da ban immediato :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


>


:nclpf::simy:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :nclpf::simy:


Madooo, ma è roba tua tutto quel ben di Dio che rimbalza??


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madooo, ma è roba tua tutto quel ben di Dio che rimbalza??


no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf



Ok


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf


confermo, il mio culo sporge molto più delle tette di Simy


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> confermo, il mio culo sporge molto più delle tette di Simy



:up:


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



non si ride sulle disgrazie degli altri :ar:


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non si ride sulle disgrazie degli altri :ar:


:risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :risata::risata:


:ti-investo:


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :ti-investo:


:kiss:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf





ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:





ivanl ha detto:


> :risata::risata:



Queste sono contraddizioni, qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra....


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Queste sono contraddizioni, qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra....


:wide-grin:


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Queste sono contraddizioni, qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra....


pssss... homer... lei è una tetta a cui è attaccata una femmina!


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Ma spiegatemi un attimo...
Mò si scopre che le tette di Simy sono il vero fake di Tradi???
Io resto basita...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pssss... homer... lei è una tetta a cui è attaccata una femmina!



tu me devi spiega perché passi tutte ste informazioni su di me a Homer? c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pssss... homer... lei è una tetta a cui è attaccata una femmina!



Davero......???


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pssss... homer... lei è una tetta a cui è attaccata una femmina!



Poi ti passo le foto con da accordi....


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma spiegatemi un attimo...
> Mò si scopre che le tette di Simy sono il vero fake di Tradi???
> Io resto basita...


pensa che io in realtà sono Lady Godiva, è ora di dirlo


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> pensa che io in realtà sono Lady Godiva, è ora di dirlo


Dove hai messo Stark????
Hai fatto tipo mantide religiosa!??!
Ridacci Stark!!! Zozzona!!!


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dove hai messo Stark????
> Hai fatto tipo mantide religiosa!??!
> Ridacci Stark!!! Zozzona!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cari utenti fake,
> siamo nel confessionale, perciò confessatevi.
> Che problemi avete? Avete letto troppi romanzetti estivi? Avete mangiato pesante? Siete sotto attacco batterico di strana natura e sparare stronzate è un brutto effetto collaterale? Qualcuno vi paga?
> Diteci, cosa vi turba?
> ...


Sei una fakebuster 

PS: ti avrei voluto mettere un verde per azzerare la reputazione precedente ma al momento non me lo fa fare


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sei una fakebuster
> 
> PS: ti avrei voluto mettere un verde per azzerare la reputazione precedente ma al momento non me lo fa fare


Così tanto per parlare...
Non mi permetterei mai di mandare affanculo la gente senza un motivo. Mai.
Mi girano i coglioni davanti a evidenti prese per il culo e mi sarei scusata se non si fosse trattato di un fake. Ero invece piuttosto sicura che fosse venuto qui a perdere tempo. E guarda caso di fake trattavasi...


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2015)

ma secondo me se la storia è falsa tuttavia offre spunti di discussione, tipo la torta, non è tempo perso
del resto anche delle storie vere sappiamo una sola versione, e magari anche incompleta, non siamo mica a forum


----------



## georgemary (21 Marzo 2015)

Ma come è stato scoperto? A parte le supposizioni, mi son persa


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Così tanto per parlare...
> Non mi permetterei mai di mandare affanculo la gente senza un motivo. Mai.
> Mi girano i coglioni davanti a evidenti prese per il culo e mi sarei scusata se non si fosse trattato di un fake. Ero invece piuttosto sicura che fosse venuto qui a perdere tempo. E guarda caso di fake trattavasi...


domanda curiosa:
ma che problemi ti da (generico )uno/na a cui piace perdere tempo?
mi pare che comunque perda il suo o no?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me se la storia è falsa tuttavia offre spunti di discussione, tipo la torta, non è tempo perso
> del resto anche delle storie vere sappiamo una sola versione, e magari anche incompleta, non siamo mica a forum


quoto...

e continuo a non capire perché semplicemente 
non si possa ignorare un utente /persona 
che si pensa ci stia prendendo per il culo ...


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> domanda curiosa:
> ma che problemi ti da (generico )uno/na a cui piace perdere tempo?
> mi pare che comunque perda il suo o no?


Ma a parte la poca sopportazione mia personale per le prese per il culo senza senso...
Credo che questo sia un sito che comunque può essere di supporto e aiuto per chi si trova a vivere un momento di vera merda. Vero è che è un forum e non un punto di raccolta e accoglienza, questo l'ho sempre detto...ma trovo poco simpatico che alcuni vengano qui a raccontare fregnacce ai limiti della realtà.
Per me è qualcosa di fastidioso.
Poi che uno si iscriva e racconti un sacco di stronzate pazienza eh, se è credibile ben vengano le discussioni che ne nascono...ma i fake mi pare non siano consentiti da regolamento.


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ma a parte la poca sopportazione mia personale per le prese per il culo senza senso...*
> Credo che questo sia un sito che comunque può essere di supporto e aiuto per chi si trova a vivere un momento di vera merda. Vero è che è un forum e non un punto di raccolta e accoglienza, questo l'ho sempre detto...ma trovo poco simpatico che alcuni vengano qui a raccontare fregnacce ai limiti della realtà.
> Per me è qualcosa di fastidioso.
> Poi che uno si iscriva e racconti un sacco di stronzate pazienza eh, se è credibile ben vengano le discussioni che ne nascono...ma i fake mi pare non siano consentiti da regolamento.


ma non ti pare assurdo sentirsi presi per il culo?
al limite può succedere che avrai speso qualche parola per commentare una storia falsa, pazienza

il regolamento può vietare di tutto di più, tuttavia mi pare impossibile contestare alcunchè ad un utente che racconti una storia inventata ma verosimile, senza provocare...mica possiamo andare a casa sua a controllare


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non ti pare assurdo sentirsi presi per il culo?
> al limite può succedere che avrai speso qualche parola per commentare una storia falsa, pazienza
> 
> il regolamento può vietare di tutto di più, tuttavia mi pare impossibile contestare alcunchè ad un utente che racconti una storia inventata ma verosimile, senza provocare...mica possiamo andare a casa sua a controllare


Assurdo o non assurdo qui arriva gente veramente a pezzi e non mi sembra carino questo tipo di atteggiamento.
Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assurdo o non assurdo* qui arriva gente veramente a pezzi* e non mi sembra carino questo tipo di atteggiamento.
> Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.



non solo, arrivano anche storie per niente tragiche, o richieste di consigli e/o opinioni...

non dipende dall'argomento, secondo me, ma se il fake provoca o trolleggia
se non lo fa, direi che sta nel mazzo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2015)

Quoto Nicka 
Non è la storia falsa è Farsi un clone


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sono piatta come una tavola da surf


Così dicono
Il primo aprile sono a Roma


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Così dicono
> Il primo aprile sono a Roma


Cos'è uno scherzo? 
[emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Cos'è uno scherzo?
> [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


No no. Dalle 10 alle 16 ho una riunione all'EUR 
Se vi attrezzate tu fata e oscuro e Drusilla ci si vede


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No no. Dalle 10 alle 16 ho una riunione all'EUR
> Se vi attrezzate tu fata e oscuro e Drusilla ci si vede


ma riparti la sera stessa?  Io fino alle 18 lavoro .. 
Sento dru


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma riparti la sera stessa?  Io fino alle 18 lavoro ..
> Sento dru


Sì ma potrei scendere in macchina così poi riparto quando voglio


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sì ma potrei scendere in macchina così poi riparto quando voglio


Ok sentiamo pure gli altri.  Io sono dall'altra parte di roma rispetto all'eur


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

Se si può tanto ci ritornerò a breve


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Se si può tanto ci ritornerò a breve


Ok[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

La.prox volta magari mi fermo a dormire


----------



## drusilla (21 Marzo 2015)

Presente! Io mi organizzo. Dalle 18?
Anche prima!


----------



## Palladiano (21 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Presente! Io mi organizzo. Dalle 18?
> Anche prima!


----------



## georgemary (23 Marzo 2015)

Avevo già postato, ma non mi avete risposto.
Ma ha confessato? come è stato scoperto alla fine, a parte le supposizioni?


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Avevo già postato, ma non mi avete risposto.
> Ma ha confessato? come è stato scoperto alla fine, a parte le supposizioni?


una quantità di codici IP coincidenti al 100% più altri elementi che non dico in pubblico.

nessuna confessione,anzi è partito con un delirio paranoico sul fatto che qui qualcuno lo conoscerebbe di persona.

ci siamo fatti qualche risata col suo fake per qualche giorno,ma un gioco è bello se dura poco


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Ciao raga...hem...mi fate un riassunto?
Chi è il fake di chi?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao raga...hem...mi fate un riassunto?
> Chi è il fake di chi?


ti sei divertita , tutto ok?


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei divertita , tutto ok?


Diciamo che mi sono riposata. E abbronzata.
Voi qui?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi sono riposata. E abbronzata.
> Voi qui?


non sopporto il voi, porca eva.
io solito cazzeggio e stronzate , altri non so


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sopporto il voi, porca eva.
> io solito cazzeggio e stronzate , altri non so



Comunque ho scritto sul blog la prima parte delle vacanze.
Con tanto di foto di me nuda in mezzo alla barriera corallina.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque ho scritto sul blog la prima parte delle vacanze.
> Con tanto di foto di me nuda in mezzo alla barriera corallina.


capirai


----------



## zadig (23 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque ho scritto sul blog la prima parte delle vacanze.
> Con tanto di foto di me nuda in mezzo alla barriera corallina.


eeeh? 
vedere, vedere! 
(fap fap fap)


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai



Mattia mi ha detto che sono il barracuda più sexy mai visto.
Tiè


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a parte la poca sopportazione mia personale per le prese per il culo senza senso...
> Credo che* questo sia un sito che comunque può essere di supporto e aiuto per chi si trova a vivere un momento di vera merda*. Vero è che* è un forum e non un punto di raccolta e accoglienza*, questo l'ho sempre detto...ma trovo poco simpatico che alcuni vengano qui a raccontare fregnacce ai limiti della realtà.
> Per me è qualcosa di fastidioso.
> Poi che uno si iscriva e racconti un sacco di stronzate pazienza eh, se è credibile ben vengano le discussioni che ne nascono...ma i fake mi pare non siano consentiti da regolamento.



con tutto questo giro di parole non mi sembra tu mi abbia risposto ...
oppure  che  questi qui vengano qui a perdere tempo ti infastidiscono ..cioè se ho capito bene 
uno che perde il suo tempo che nulla dovrebbe aver a che fare con il tuo infastidisce ...bho...mha...
il che secondo me non ha un senso logico...come non ha un senso logico il neretto...
se un utente approda qui perché portato da un determinato momento della vita positivo o negativo che sia ,
portato qui da un momento di particolare bourlesque 
logicamente pensa,vuole , suppone  di essere accolto ...
quindi di conseguenza supporto e accoglienza sono parole (secondo me)ceh si mettono tranquillamente in correlazione e non una che esclude l'altra...


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2015)

Scusate ma...Non è che abbia capito molto...E quel poco che ho capito è questo.Adinur è stato beccato a fare il fake con un altro nick ed è stato bannato.Che spiegazioni ha dato?No perché se la memoria non mi inganna è da quando è qui dentro che alcuni sospettavano fosse un fake nonostante luindicesse di no.Cioè.Se le cose stanno quanto sopra pure io avrei fakkeggiato.Tanto...se nessuno mi crede a prescindere...P.s.Ricordatevi che tanto non capisco mai un cazzo quindi...


----------



## drusilla (24 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate ma...Non è che abbia capito molto...E quel poco che ho capito è questo.Adinur è stato beccato a fare il fake con un altro nick ed è stato bannato.Che spiegazioni ha dato?No perché se la memoria non mi inganna è da quando è qui dentro che alcuni sospettavano fosse un fake nonostante luindicesse di no.Cioè.Se le cose stanno quanto sopra pure io avrei fakkeggiato.Tanto...se nessuno mi crede a prescindere...P.s.Ricordatevi che tanto non capisco mai un cazzo quindi...


Bannato per aver fatto un clone, Dejaneera. Comunque anche la sua storia come utente Adinur era molto fake.


----------



## drusilla (24 Marzo 2015)

Non si bannano i fake. Si affondano con i rossi, al massimo. Come ben dice Tebe, chi controlla che le storie che si raccontano qui dentro siano vere?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Marzo 2015)

E' interessante come ce la si prenda o non ce la si prenda per questa faccenda dei fake.
Il presupposto del prendersela è che dietro un avatar ci sia una persona che prende molto sul serio lo scrivere a degli sconosciuti su una piazza virtuale, il che per me è di per sé piuttosto inquietante, perché significa che si dà molto valore agli sconosciuti.
L'altro presupposto, forse ancora più inquietante, è che chi risponde su un forum lo faccia impegnandosi come se fosse in missione, o qualcosa del genere.
A me che uno sia fake o meno non cambia di una virgola. Se una storia è interessante e verosimile che sia vera o non vera che differenza fa? Sono forse più veri i racconti di chi dice la verità? E perché non si possono trovare spunti di riflessione anche in una storia del tutto inventata? Cosa cambia?


----------



## Nicka (24 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> con tutto questo giro di parole non mi sembra tu mi abbia risposto ...
> oppure  che  questi qui vengano qui a perdere tempo ti infastidiscono ..cioè se ho capito bene
> uno che perde il suo tempo che nulla dovrebbe aver a che fare con il tuo infastidisce ...bho...mha...
> il che secondo me non ha un senso logico...come non ha un senso logico il neretto...
> ...


Io utilizzo parte del mio tempo per cazzeggiare e va bene, il mio cazzeggio è palese e trasparente.
Poi allo stesso modo utilizzo parte del mio tempo per rispondere in maniera seria ad alcuni utenti. Se un singolo utente si crea due identità per raccontare due storie diverse a me sembra di perdere tempo e mi infastidisce, ma è un fastidio assolutamente personale. Se a te non infastidisce buon per te. Di norma mi interfaccio pensando che dall'altra parte ci sia qualcuno che mi racconta un pezzo di vita sua, vita vissuta. E mi interfaccio in maniera vera e reale.
Perchè io ci metto questo, ci metto del mio. 
Questo per quanto mi riguarda, poi ognuno la penserà come vuole. Resta fermo che anche questo thread era ironico e venuto fuori dopo la mandata di fake che ogni tanto arrivano e spariscono.
Non è questione di senso logico che manca al mio pensiero, appunto perchè è solo un pensiero.
Io continuerò a dare le mie opinioni quando lo reputo opportuno e in maniera coerente col mio sentire. Fake, clone o meno.


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' interessante come ce la si prenda o non ce la si prenda per questa faccenda dei fake.
> Il presupposto del prendersela è che dietro un avatar ci sia una persona che prende molto sul serio lo scrivere a degli sconosciuti su una piazza virtuale, il che per me è di per sé piuttosto inquietante, perché significa che si dà molto valore agli sconosciuti.
> L'altro presupposto, forse ancora più inquietante, è che chi risponde su un forum lo faccia impegnandosi come se fosse in missione, o qualcosa del genere.
> A me che uno sia fake o meno non cambia di una virgola. Se una storia è interessante e verosimile che sia vera o non vera che differenza fa? Sono forse più veri i racconti di chi dice la verità? E perché non si possono trovare spunti di riflessione anche in una storia del tutto inventata? Cosa cambia?



Inquietante?
Io sto scrivendo al pc, sono seduta a gambe  incrociate su una comoda poltrona, ho la tv accesa che passa delle  repliche di Grey's Anatomy dopo che mi sono vista un paio di puntate di  un telefilm che sto seguendo...sto passando in rassegna alcuni documenti  che domani devo presentare al lavoro, poco fa ho salutato al telefono  il mio moroso che è di turno stanotte. Ho una maglia nera e dei  pantaloni con dei cuoricioni disegnati, è un pigiama che mi è stato  regalato da una amica a Natale.
Ora mi alzo e vado a bere due bicchieri d'acqua perchè forse la cena era un po' troppo salata per i miei gusti.
E  digito su una tastiera, lo schermo mi illumina, ho gli occhiali perchè  le lenti a contatto non si possono mica tenere 24 ore su 24 e sono una  ciecata totale. Questo per dare un'immagine istantanea di me.
Mi  piace parlare con le persone, mi piace scrivere e mettere giù i miei  pensieri, l'ho sempre fatto...fin da quando ero alle medie e non avevo  il pc. Lo facevo a mano, scrivevo lettere e aspettavo contenta una  risposta. E' inquietante?
A me inquieta una persona che pensa che  dall'altra parte non ci sia qualcuno di "umano" e degno di una risposta  perchè non dà valore agli sconosciuti.
Io non do valore agli sconosciuti, do valore alle persone...lo stesso valore spero venga dato a me.
Anche  a me non frega nulla che uno sia un fake, lo ripeto. Io continuo a dare  la mia opinione a prescindere da chi pone l'argomento. Che la storia  sia vera o falsa non importa, il bello è ciò che viene sviscerato in  ogni discussione che viene fuori. Non si tratta di missioni, ci  mancherebbe, le missioni sono ben altre...
Direi che ti puoi  inquietare per altre cose, non perchè qualcuno dà valore alle persone  con cui si interfaccia, virtualmente o meno.


----------



## banshee (25 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inquietante?
> Io sto scrivendo al pc, sono seduta a gambe  incrociate su una comoda poltrona, ho la tv accesa che passa delle  repliche di Grey's Anatomy dopo che mi sono vista un paio di puntate di  un telefilm che sto seguendo...sto passando in rassegna alcuni documenti  che domani devo presentare al lavoro, poco fa ho salutato al telefono  il mio moroso che è di turno stanotte. Ho una maglia nera e dei  pantaloni con dei cuoricioni disegnati, è un pigiama che mi è stato  regalato da una amica a Natale.
> Ora mi alzo e vado a bere due bicchieri d'acqua perchè forse la cena era un po' troppo salata per i miei gusti.
> E  digito su una tastiera, lo schermo mi illumina, ho gli occhiali perchè  le lenti a contatto non si possono mica tenere 24 ore su 24 e sono una  ciecata totale. Questo per dare un'immagine istantanea di me.
> ...


bravissima :bravooo:


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' interessante come ce la si prenda o non ce la si prenda per questa faccenda dei fake.
> Il presupposto del prendersela è che dietro un avatar ci sia una persona che prende molto sul serio lo scrivere a degli sconosciuti su una piazza virtuale, il che per me è di per sé piuttosto inquietante, perché significa che si dà molto valore agli sconosciuti.
> L'altro presupposto, forse ancora più inquietante, è che chi risponde su un forum lo faccia impegnandosi come se fosse in missione, o qualcosa del genere.
> A me che uno sia fake o meno non cambia di una virgola. Se una storia è interessante e verosimile *che sia vera o non vera che differenza fa*? Sono forse più veri i racconti di chi dice la verità? E perché non si possono trovare spunti di riflessione anche in una storia del tutto inventata? Cosa cambia?


Vabbè allora ci mettiamo a far letteratura di bassa leva, infarciamo il forum di puttanate dove non si distingue il falso dal vero e via così. 
Io considero più inquitante di tutto il fatto che delle persone si mettano a raccontare storie inventate per mettersi al centro dell'attenzione,per vedere le reazioni, ingannare più o meno consapevolmente gli altri, forse per raccontarla a se' stessi (?) Al posto di qualcuno io me lo chederei. -Che cerco?-
Non è che secondo me si dà valore agli sconosciuti, si dà valore alle persone, (come scrive nicka) sconosciute o meno, ai loro travagli interiori, alle loro storie.
Scrivere stronzate umilia e disorienta le persone che sono quì perchè hanno dei veri casini. O dovremmo tutti metterci allegramente a disquisire di realtà inesistenti?

E poi a me sinceramente dà fastidio che una persona si ponga in maniera farlocca. Io considero ancora l' autenticità come un valore. Non pretendo che tutti condividano ma a me dà un tantino fastidio la falsità.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè allora ci mettiamo a far letteratura di bassa leva, infarciamo il forum di puttanate dove non si distingue il falso dal vero e via così.
> Io considero più inquitante di tutto il fatto che delle persone si mettano a raccontare storie inventate per mettersi al centro dell'attenzione,per vedere le reazioni, ingannare più o meno consapevolmente gli altri, forse per raccontarla a se' stessi (?) Al posto di qualcuno io me lo chederei. -Che cerco?-
> Non è che secondo me si dà valore agli sconosciuti, si dà valore alle persone, (come scrive nicka) sconosciute o meno, ai loro travagli interiori, alle loro storie.
> Scrivere stronzate umilia e disorienta le persone che sono quì perchè hanno dei veri casini. O dovremmo tutti metterci allegramente a disquisire di realtà inesistenti?
> ...


Quoto
ma hai quotato una che ti bacia e ti abbraccia e appena di volti dice le peggio cose di te.
Pensi che dia un significato alla parola falsità?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2015)

Avere rispetto per una persona significa non derubricarla dal rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona, se dice o fa qualcosa che io giudico non sia degno del mio concetto non di rispetto, ma di persona.
Insomma, una persona va rispettata a prescindere, perché appunto persona e non robot. Di qui la mia sorpresa: perché sembra sia lecito mancare di rispetto a chi usa la fantasia per raccontare, come se tradisse qualche cosa che ancora mi sfugge cosa sia. Forse che è meno persona un inventore di storie di chi invece racconta fatti accadutigli nella realtà? Io credo di no, credo siano entrambe persone che meritano entrambe rispetto, in quanto scriventi qui. E che ciò che interessi siano appunto le storie che vengono raccontate, perché chi le vive resta uno sconosciuto, cioè una persona che vive una vita che non ci tange minimamente, perché non ne siamo parte.


----------



## Stark72 (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avere rispetto per una persona significa non derubricarla dal rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona, se dice o fa qualcosa che io giudico non sia degno del mio concetto non di rispetto, ma di persona.
> Insomma, una persona va rispettata a prescindere, perché appunto persona e non robot. Di qui la mia sorpresa: perché sembra sia lecito mancare di rispetto a chi usa la fantasia per raccontare, come se tradisse qualche cosa che ancora mi sfugge cosa sia. Forse che è meno persona un inventore di storie di chi invece racconta fatti accadutigli nella realtà? Io credo di no, credo siano entrambe persone che meritano entrambe rispetto, in quanto scriventi qui. E che ciò che interessi siano appunto le storie che vengono raccontate, perché chi le vive resta uno sconosciuto, cioè una persona che vive una vita che non ci tange minimamente, perché non ne siamo parte.


Non è sbagliato ciò che dici.
Io credo che se qualcuno dalla "buona penna" si presentasse dicendo: "signori, vi racconto una storia di personaggi di fantasia, voi che fareste se foste in loro?", nessuno lo spernacchierebbe.
Qui si cazzeggia tanto ma ci sono storie di inaudita sofferenza.
Io stesso quando sono arrivato qui ero uno straccio, una larva.
Se qualcuno presenta una storia come propria, emozioni come proprie, preoccupazioni e pulsioni proprie, ma poi in realtà sta solo inventando, ciò può risultare indelicato nei confronti di chi certe emozioni le ha vissute davvero e ancora le vive. Può subentrare risentimento e fastidio.
Sta alla sensibilità del singolo.
A me il fake non arreca disturbo, mi fa anche ridere. Dejanira era troppo grottesca per essere vera. però nel frattempo in confessionale si sciorinavano altre storie vere con sofferenze vere, e forse non è il caso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è sbagliato ciò che dici.
> Io credo che se qualcuno dalla "buona penna" si presentasse dicendo: "signori, vi racconto una storia di personaggi di fantasia, voi che fareste se foste in loro?", nessuno lo spernacchierebbe.
> Qui si cazzeggia tanto ma ci sono storie di inaudita sofferenza.
> Io stesso quando sono arrivato qui ero uno straccio, una larva.
> ...


:up:


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avere rispetto per una persona significa non derubricarla dal rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona, se dice o fa qualcosa che io giudico non sia degno del mio concetto non di rispetto, ma di persona.
> Insomma, una persona va rispettata a prescindere, perché appunto persona e non robot. Di qui la mia sorpresa: perché sembra sia lecito mancare di rispetto a chi usa la fantasia per raccontare, come se tradisse qualche cosa che ancora mi sfugge cosa sia. Forse che è meno persona un inventore di storie di chi invece racconta fatti accadutigli nella realtà? Io credo di no, credo siano entrambe persone che meritano entrambe rispetto, in quanto scriventi qui. E che ciò che interessi siano appunto le storie che vengono raccontate, perché chi le vive resta uno sconosciuto, cioè una persona che vive una vita che non ci tange minimamente, perché non ne siamo parte.


Secondo me ti sfugge un aspetto fondamentale della cosa. Io non ho niente in contrario a chi racconta una storia di fantasia e me lo dice.
Mi stanno sulle palle quelli che mi raccontano una bugia e me la passano per vera, perchè come la maggioranza di noi poveri umani mi sento preso per il sedere.
Non ho bisogno di raccontarmela o arrampicarmi sugli specchi discutendo di rispetto e di una dignità che a prescindere attribuisco ad ogni persona.
Dal vero o dentro ad un forum per me non fa' differenza. Io sono ciò che sono e non ho bisogno di costruirmi qui dentro una identità farlocca, altrimenti mi metto su second life". E' chi ha bisogno di fare questo che secondo me dovrebbe interrogarsi, sul suo bisogno di "nascondersi" e di "nascondere" a se stesso.

E detto per inciso considero le fandonie inventate di una noia mortale. La realtà è molto più eccitante e imprevedibile secondo me.


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è sbagliato ciò che dici.
> Io credo che se qualcuno dalla "buona penna" si presentasse dicendo: "signori, vi racconto una storia di personaggi di fantasia, voi che fareste se foste in loro?", nessuno lo spernacchierebbe.
> Qui si cazzeggia tanto ma ci sono storie di inaudita sofferenza.
> Io stesso quando sono arrivato qui ero uno straccio, una larva.
> ...


Hai capito cosa volevo dire.


----------



## Uhlalá (25 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è sbagliato ciò che dici.
> Io credo che se qualcuno dalla "buona penna" si presentasse dicendo: "signori, vi racconto una storia di personaggi di fantasia, voi che fareste se foste in loro?", nessuno lo spernacchierebbe.
> Qui si cazzeggia tanto ma ci sono storie di inaudita sofferenza.
> Io stesso quando sono arrivato qui ero uno straccio, una larva.
> ...


assolutamente verde


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè allora ci mettiamo a far letteratura di bassa leva, infarciamo il forum di puttanate dove non si distingue il falso dal vero e via così.
> Io considero più inquitante di tutto il fatto che delle persone si mettano a raccontare storie inventate per mettersi al centro dell'attenzione,per vedere le reazioni, ingannare più o meno consapevolmente gli altri, forse per raccontarla a se' stessi (?) Al posto di qualcuno io me lo chederei. -Che cerco?-
> Non è che secondo me si dà valore agli sconosciuti, si dà valore alle persone, (come scrive nicka) sconosciute o meno, ai loro travagli interiori, alle loro storie.
> Scrivere stronzate umilia e disorienta le persone che sono quì perchè hanno dei veri casini. O dovremmo tutti metterci allegramente a disquisire di realtà inesistenti?
> ...


:quoto:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> ma hai quotato una che ti bacia e ti abbraccia e appena di volti dice le peggio cose di te.
> Pensi che dia un significato alla parola falsità?



quoto pure te


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Avere rispetto per una persona significa non derubricarla dal rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona, se dice o fa qualcosa che io giudico non sia degno del mio concetto non di rispetto, ma di persona.
> Insomma, una persona va rispettata a prescindere, perché appunto persona e non robot.* Di qui la mia sorpresa: perché sembra sia lecito mancare di rispetto a chi usa la fantasia per raccontare, come se tradisse qualche cosa che ancora mi sfugge cosa sia. Forse che è meno persona un inventore di storie di chi invece racconta fatti accadutigli nella realtà? Io credo di no, credo siano entrambe persone che meritano entrambe rispetto, in quanto scriventi qui. E che ciò che interessi siano appunto le storie che vengono raccontate, perché chi le vive resta uno sconosciuto, cioè una persona che vive una vita che non ci tange minimamente, perché non ne siamo parte.


Ma tu hai davvero la faccia come il culo?
Ma dopo quello che hai fatto riesci a scrivere un post così
Cazzo ma soffri di doppia personalità, porca di quella puttana


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai davvero la faccia come il culo?
> Ma dopo quello che hai fatto riesci a scrivere un post così
> Cazzo ma soffri di doppia personalità, porca di quella puttana


questa e' violenza verbale 
scusa...ma asto punto chiamala vedetevi menaje un po cosi poi magari ti passa.....non puoi tenere tutto dentro...lo vedi che non funziona?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> questa e' violenza verbale
> scusa...ma asto punto chiamala vedetevi menaje un po cosi poi magari ti passa.....non puoi tenere tutto dentro...lo vedi che non funziona?



Cosa ti sembra che stia tenendo dentro? 
Ma cazzo la falsità in persona che parla di falsità e rispetto è il colmo
Da ammazzarsi dalle risate


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2015)

comunque a me rimane il dubbio di sapere se ogni privato fosse svelato quanti avrebbero contenuti spiacevoli quanto quello di fantastica ?
nessuno che poi abbia pure fatto la bella faccia in chiaro?
lei ha avuto la sfiga di essere sputtanata


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a me rimane il dubbio di sapere se ogni privato fosse svelato quanti avrebbero contenuti spiacevoli quanto quello di fantastica ?
> nessuno che poi abbia pure fatto la bella faccia in chiaro?
> lei ha avuto la sfiga di essere sputtanata


non lo sapremo mai
Io so di avere una faccia sola
Posso dire è carina, a me non piace, la pensavo meglio la pensavo peggio. Questo in generale
E' l'estrema falsità che ha colpito
E vero probabilmente ci sono molti altri falsi. Lei è stata sfigata da essere scoperta


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avere rispetto per una persona significa non derubricarla dal rispetto che le è dovuto in quanto persona, se dice o fa qualcosa che io giudico non sia degno del mio concetto non di rispetto, ma di persona.
> Insomma, una persona va rispettata a prescindere, perché appunto persona e non robot. Di qui la mia sorpresa: perché sembra sia lecito mancare di rispetto a chi usa la fantasia per raccontare, come se tradisse qualche cosa che ancora mi sfugge cosa sia. Forse che è meno persona un inventore di storie di chi invece racconta fatti accadutigli nella realtà? Io credo di no, credo siano entrambe persone che meritano entrambe rispetto, in quanto scriventi qui. E che ciò che interessi siano appunto le storie che vengono raccontate, perché chi le vive resta uno sconosciuto, cioè una persona che vive una vita che non ci tange minimamente, perché non ne siamo parte.


Questo post lo trovo contraddittorio in parte con il precedente. Apparentemente. 

Apparentemente perché tutto è coerente con te e per come ti  sei rivelata nella cena e poi dopo.
Credo di aver capito che tu hai davvero dei problemi relazionali importante.
Hai una paura assurda di fidarti perciò non ti fidi di chi definisci il tuo grande amore, non ti fidi del tuo amante che sminuisci, sminuendo te stessa, e hai dovuto sminuire noi per non correre il rischio di sentirti sminuita.
I fake vanno benissimo te: sono farlocchi e non possono far nulla che intacchi la tua autostimafarlocca.


----------



## Divì (25 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è sbagliato ciò che dici.
> Io credo che se qualcuno dalla "buona penna" si presentasse dicendo: "signori, vi racconto una storia di personaggi di fantasia, voi che fareste se foste in loro?", nessuno lo spernacchierebbe.
> Qui si cazzeggia tanto ma ci sono storie di inaudita sofferenza.
> Io stesso quando sono arrivato qui ero uno straccio, una larva.
> ...


Quoto e verde


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e verde





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai davvero la faccia come il culo?
> Ma dopo quello che hai fatto riesci a scrivere un post così
> Cazzo ma soffri di doppia personalità, porca di quella puttana



Ti adoro, alla prossima  cena ricordati che devo e voglio offrire io!:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e verde



Divi ho capito che vuoi anche tu la cena ahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a me rimane il dubbio di sapere se ogni privato fosse svelato quanti avrebbero contenuti spiacevoli quanto quello di fantastica ?
> nessuno che poi abbia pure fatto la bella faccia in chiaro?
> lei ha avuto la sfiga di essere sputtanata


Dubbio assolutamente lecito.
Io spero e mi auguro che chi ha avuto una brutta impressione (parlo in generale) di un utente se lo tenga e comunque cambi atteggiamento anche pubblicamente, questo per coerenza. Senza sputtanamenti vari.
Io capisco la curiosità, ma una persona che non dà alcun valore agli sconosciuti che potrebbero scrivere fregnacce non prende su e si presenta a una cena dopo la quale sputtana tutti i presenti con una persona che nulla le ha chiesto. E in quella maniera.
È questo che stona nel tutto...che non tutti si stia simpatici è naturale...e che si possa fare qualche commento altrettanto.


----------



## Eratò (25 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dubbio assolutamente lecito.
> Io spero e mi auguro che chi ha avuto una brutta impressione (parlo in generale) di un utente se lo tenga e comunque cambi atteggiamento anche pubblicamente, questo per coerenza. Senza sputtanamenti vari.
> Io capisco la curiosità, ma una persona che non dà alcun valore agli sconosciuti che potrebbero scrivere fregnacce non prende su e si presenta a una cena dopo la quale sputtana tutti i presenti con una persona che nulla le ha chiesto. E in quella maniera.
> È questo che stona nel tutto...che non tutti si stia simpatici è naturale...e che si possa fare qualche commento altrettanto.


Che uno se lo tenga no...Mille volte meglio se mi(generico) si dice chiaro in faccia "sei un ipocrita,falsa,bugiarda," rispetto alle facette coi sorrisini e una decina di mp con gli altri utenti in cui si sparla alle spalle.O si hanno le palle o non si hanno.Perché poi sarebbe un atteggiamento da lavandaie e non si riuscirebbe lo stesso a distinguere il falso dal vero.


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dubbio assolutamente lecito.
> Io spero e mi auguro che chi ha avuto una brutta impressione (parlo in generale) di un utente se lo tenga e comunque cambi atteggiamento anche pubblicamente, questo per coerenza. Senza sputtanamenti vari.
> Io capisco la curiosità, ma una persona che non dà alcun valore agli sconosciuti che potrebbero scrivere fregnacce non prende su e si presenta a una cena dopo la quale sputtana tutti i presenti *con una persona che nulla le ha chiesto*. E in quella maniera.
> È questo che stona nel tutto...che non tutti si stia simpatici è naturale...e che si possa fare qualche commento altrettanto.



tuttavia c'è da dire che la persona in questione non è uno che semina zizzania o un veicolo di pettegolezzi, forse la Fantastica lo ha "scelto" apposta, nel senso che non era sua intenzione gettare un sasso nello stagno, almeno secondo me


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che uno se lo tenga no...Mille volte meglio se mi(generico) si dice chiaro in faccia "sei un ipocrita,falsa,bugiarda," rispetto alle facette coi sorrisini e una decina di mp con gli altri utenti in cui si sparla alle spalle.O si hanno le palle o non si hanno.Perché poi sarebbe un atteggiamento da lavandaie e non si riuscirebbe lo stesso a distinguere il falso dal vero.


Che se lo tenga è nel senso che se non mi piaci amen. Non è necessario né che lo dica a te né che lo dica a chiunque altro. È questione di sensazioni...
Non volevo dire di fare faccette ipocrite ed mp...ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia c'è da dire che la persona in questione non è uno che semina zizzania o un veicolo di pettegolezzi, forse la Fantastica lo ha "scelto" apposta, nel senso che non era sua intenzione gettare un sasso nello stagno, almeno secondo me


Non ne capisco il nesso sinceramente...
Io e te non abbiamo alcun rapporto,  ma reputo che tu non faccia pettegolezzi. Bene, esco con 20 persone e ne salvo solo 3.
Io che so che tu non fai pettegolezzi ti comunico, schernendo 17 utenti, le mie conclusioni, che (attenzione!) tu non mi hai richiesto.
A prescindere dal fatto che non avendo appunto rapporti tu puoi essere la peggiore delle pettegole, ma io non ne so niente...
Comunque è inutile riprendere sto discorso che ormai è venuto a noia...è solo che manca totalmente di logica.
Ma del resto siamo tutti sconosciuti dietro a uno schermo e chissenefrega della persona con cui parli...salvo sputtanarla e screditarla dopo averla vista un paio di ore.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2015)

E siamo di nuovo a parlare di me (che noia); meglio, del giudizio su di me, che a mio parere (che purtroppo sono parte in causa, quindi non sarà credibile che lo dico spassionatamente, tuttavia magari qualcuno -e penso ci sia- lo crederà spassionato) è fondato sul fatto che appunto per molti di voi realtà e verità coincidono, cosa che per me non è.
Ma credete pure quello che volete, e lo dico senza astio, perché appunto è solo sulla dimensione del percepito e del creduto che si fonda ogni nostra "idea" di CHI è che scrive qui e questo vale anche per me, che tuttavia non sono affatto interessata al CHI, piuttosto al COSA e al COME. Intendo dire che la mia percezione del CHI è pari alla vostra, non ci sono verità di sorta su questo, solo credenze, fiducie, sfiducie, simpatie, emozioni. Queste ultime io tendo (tendo, eh) a volerle lasciare fuori, mentre apprezzo enormemente le cose che tanti e soprattutto tante di voi scrivono.
Chi sono non lo sapete, non potete saperlo, e nemmeno io lo posso di voi, né lo oso. Posso dire solo se ciò che scrivete mi piace o non mi piace, se il vostro modo di esprimervi mi ispira, perché mi dà qualcosa, o non mi ispira e non mi dà nulla. Nient'altro. 
Tendenzialmente, per offendermi, occorre farmi qualcosa nella vita reale, e poi nemmeno tanto a me, ma a chi amo. Altrimenti, per dirne una, a @JB avrei dovuto mandare insulti a raffica un milione di volte. Per non dire di quanto potrei aver piacere di leggere che il Tuba è sempre nei vostri cuori. E invece non me ne importa. Sorrido e passo oltre.
Se mai volessi rispondere, certamente non lo farei sul piano dell'insulto o dello sputtanamento, perché li trovo turpi.

*@Stark,* 
comunque, anche io ti quoto. La tua risposta mi piace e mi risolve dubbi, è una risposta serena.
 A me piace discutere, guardare le cose da diversi punti di vista (se non s'era capito), non mi piace dare per scontato nulla e su un forum più che mai, proprio perché per me è uno spazio di confronto e discussione, nonché apprendimento, informazione, riflessione e tutto ciò che ha a che fare con lo scambio di parole, quindi anche occasione per ridere e far ridere. E su questo Forum c'è tutto questo, c'è. E continua a esserci. E' uno spazio vitale, nel senso che è abitato e vivo. E' uno spazio bello.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E siamo di nuovo a parlare di me (che noia); meglio, del giudizio su di me, che a mio parere (che purtroppo sono parte in causa, quindi non sarà credibile che lo dico spassionatamente, tuttavia magari qualcuno -e penso ci sia- lo crederà spassionato) è fondato sul fatto che appunto per molti di voi realtà e verità coincidono, cosa che per me non è.
> Ma credete pure quello che volete, e lo dico senza astio, perché appunto è solo sulla dimensione del percepito e del creduto che si fonda ogni nostra "idea" di CHI è che scrive qui e questo vale anche per me, che tuttavia non sono affatto interessata al CHI, piuttosto al COSA e al COME. Intendo dire che la mia percezione del CHI è pari alla vostra, non ci sono verità di sorta su questo, solo credenze, fiducie, sfiducie, simpatie, emozioni. Queste ultime io tendo (tendo, eh) a volerle lasciare fuori, mentre apprezzo enormemente le cose che tanti e soprattutto tante di voi scrivono.
> Chi sono non lo sapete, non potete saperlo, e nemmeno io lo posso di voi, né lo oso. Posso dire solo se ciò che scrivete mi piace o non mi piace, se il vostro modo di esprimervi mi ispira, perché mi dà qualcosa, o non mi ispira e non mi dà nulla. Nient'altro.
> Tendenzialmente, per offendermi, occorre farmi qualcosa nella vita reale, e poi nemmeno tanto a me, ma a chi amo. Altrimenti, per dirne una, a @JB avrei dovuto mandare insulti a raffica un milione di volte. Per non dire di quanto potrei aver piacere di leggere che il Tuba è sempre nei vostri cuori. E invece non me ne importa. Sorrido e passo oltre.
> ...


E certo brutta stronza tu spittani e offendi alle spalle e fai anche la superiore. Ma va fanculo


----------



## drusilla (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E siamo di nuovo a parlare di me (che noia); meglio, del giudizio su di me, che a mio parere (che purtroppo sono parte in causa, quindi non sarà credibile che lo dico spassionatamente, tuttavia magari qualcuno -e penso ci sia- lo crederà spassionato) è fondato sul fatto che appunto per molti di voi realtà e verità coincidono, cosa che per me non è.
> Ma credete pure quello che volete, e lo dico senza astio, perché appunto è solo sulla dimensione del percepito e del creduto che si fonda ogni nostra "idea" di CHI è che scrive qui e questo vale anche per me, che tuttavia non sono affatto interessata al CHI, piuttosto al COSA e al COME. Intendo dire che la mia percezione del CHI è pari alla vostra, non ci sono verità di sorta su questo, solo credenze, fiducie, sfiducie, simpatie, emozioni. Queste ultime io tendo (tendo, eh) a volerle lasciare fuori, mentre apprezzo enormemente le cose che tanti e soprattutto tante di voi scrivono.
> Chi sono non lo sapete, non potete saperlo, e nemmeno io lo posso di voi, né lo oso. Posso dire solo se ciò che scrivete mi piace o non mi piace, se il vostro modo di esprimervi mi ispira, perché mi dà qualcosa, o non mi ispira e non mi dà nulla. Nient'altro.
> Tendenzialmente, per offendermi, occorre farmi qualcosa nella vita reale, e poi nemmeno tanto a me, ma a chi amo. Altrimenti, per dirne una, a @JB avrei dovuto mandare insulti a raffica un milione di volte. Per non dire di quanto potrei aver piacere di leggere che il Tuba è sempre nei vostri cuori. E invece non me ne importa. Sorrido e passo oltre.
> ...


Prima dici che qua non è la vita reale, poi che questo posto è vivo. Sofismi, per dirlo elegantemente. Tradotto=arrampicata (enesima) sugli specchi.


----------



## Eratò (25 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che se lo tenga è nel senso che se non mi piaci amen. Non è necessario né che lo dica a te né che lo dica a chiunque altro. È questione di sensazioni...
> Non volevo dire di fare faccette ipocrite ed mp...ci mancherebbe!


Beh metti conto che a volte capita che mentre prima s'interagiva con qualcuno e al improvviso non ti caga manco di striscio(senza averci fatto niente di male) qualche domanda te la fai....Come mai?Perché? Non è  questione di paranoia o di essere egocentrici ma viene naturale anche in un ambiente come questo....Per cui forse chiarirsi in mp non sarebbe mica tanto sbagliato...Comunque ha fatto Minerva che ha disattivato gli mp e scrive in chiaro ciò che pensa.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E siamo di nuovo a parlare di me (che noia); meglio, del giudizio su di me, che a mio parere (che purtroppo sono parte in causa, quindi non sarà credibile che lo dico spassionatamente, tuttavia magari qualcuno -e penso ci sia- lo crederà spassionato) è fondato sul fatto che appunto per molti di voi realtà e verità coincidono, cosa che per me non è.
> Ma credete pure quello che volete, e lo dico senza astio, perché appunto *è solo sulla dimensione del percepito* e del creduto che si fonda ogni nostra "idea" *di CHI è che scrive* qui e questo vale anche per me, che tuttavia non sono *affatto interessata al CHI*, piuttosto al COSA e al COME. Intendo dire che la mia percezione del CHI è pari alla vostra, *non ci sono verità di sorta* su questo, solo credenze, fiducie, sfiducie, simpatie, emozioni. Queste ultime io tendo (tendo, eh) a volerle lasciare fuori, mentre apprezzo enormemente le cose che tanti e soprattutto tante di voi scrivono.
> Chi sono non lo sapete, non potete saperlo, e nemmeno io lo posso di voi, né lo oso. Posso dire solo se ciò che scrivete mi piace o non mi piace, se il vostro modo di esprimervi mi ispira, perché mi dà qualcosa, o non mi ispira e non mi dà nulla. Nient'altro.
> Tendenzialmente, per offendermi, occorre farmi qualcosa nella vita reale, e poi nemmeno tanto a me, ma a chi amo. Altrimenti, per dirne una, a @JB avrei dovuto mandare insulti a raffica un milione di volte. Per non dire di quanto potrei aver piacere di leggere che il Tuba è sempre nei vostri cuori. E invece non me ne importa. Sorrido e passo oltre.
> ...


Dietro il calderone di messaggi e avatar c'è una realtà fatta di persone. Uso la parola realtà non a caso, il fatto che il nostro percepirla sia parziale non la annulla e non la declassa, non è perchè noi non le conosciamo fino in fondo che queste non esistono, persino dietro i fake si celano persone reali.
Se a te interessa il cosa ed il come a me invece, guarda caso interessano proprio le persone, mi sento appagato e interessato nel conoscere il loro pensiero e la lore esperienza, più di tutto, perchè so' che possono darmi qualcosa e quel qualcosa è tangibile, reale, non un sofisma inutile.
IMho.


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh metti conto che a volte capita che mentre prima s'interagiva con qualcuno e al improvviso non ti caga manco di striscio(senza averci fatto niente di male) qualche domanda te la fai....Come mai?Perché? Non è  questione di paranoia o di essere egocentrici ma viene naturale anche in un ambiente come questo....Per cui forse chiarirsi in mp non sarebbe mica tanto sbagliato...Comunque ha fatto Minerva che ha disattivato gli mp e scrive in chiaro ciò che pensa.


Ma io non nego questo...
Spero che siamo tutte persone adulte e che ci si possa chiarire lì dove ce ne sia bisogno. ..


----------



## Eratò (25 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non nego questo...
> Spero che siamo tutte persone adulte e che ci si possa chiarire lì dove ce ne sia bisogno. ..


Si spera....


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dietro il calderone di messaggi e avatar c'è una realtà fatta di persone. Uso la parola realtà non a caso, il fatto che il nostro percepirla sia parziale non la annulla e non la declassa, non è perchè noi non le conosciamo fino in fondo che queste non esistono, persino dietro i fake si celano persone reali.
> Se a te interessa il cosa ed il come a me invece, guarda caso interessano proprio le persone, mi sento appagato e interessato nel conoscere il loro pensiero e la lore esperienza, più di tutto, perchè so' che possono darmi qualcosa e quel qualcosa è tangibile, reale, non un sofisma inutile.
> IMho.


Ma buon per te! Ma appunto: il loro pensiero e la loro esperienza. Questo per me è il cosa.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma buon per te! Ma appunto: il loro pensiero e la loro esperienza. Questo per me è il cosa.


Ma beata te, che riesci a scindere l'esperienza e il pensiero dalle persone stesse, come se fossero personaggi di uno spettacolo teatrale.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma buon per te! Ma appunto: il loro pensiero e la loro esperienza. Questo per me è il cosa.


io più ti leggo e meno ti capisco...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma beata te, che riesci a scindere l'esperienza e il pensiero dalle persone stesse, come se fossero personaggi di uno spettacolo teatrale.


Credo semplicemente che se conoscere se stessi è il compito di una vita, per affermare qualcosa di un altro, della natura di un altro -intendo- non ne bastano forse tre. Questo è il mio presupposto di fondo quando entro in relazione con gli altri e per me è qualcosa di affine al rispetto. Ciò non significa che poi non si scelga (ma quanto davvero scegliamo e quanto siamo scelti? Mah) con chi si vuole passare più tempo in compagnia, altrimenti dovremmo avere cinquemila vite in media per apprezzare profondamente la tante persone che nella vita reale incontriamo tutti i giorni e che sicuramente, perché siamo tutti diversi, avrebbero tante ma tante cose che creano sintonia con noi. 
E' solo perché riconosvo un limite intrinseco alle nostre umane possibilità, senz'altro le mie, che non posso che limitarmi al "cosa"e al "come" in un ambiente che vede raddoppiati i limiti della vita reale, perché è virtuale.
Mi amareggia un po' che questo sottolineare i limiti sia scambiato per presunzione.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che se conoscere se stessi è il compito di una vita, per affermare qualcosa di un altro, della natura di un altro -intendo- non ne bastano forse tre. Questo è il mio presupposto di fondo quando entro in relazione con gli altri e per me è qualcosa di affine al rispetto. Ciò non significa che poi non si scelga (ma quanto davvero scegliamo e quanto siamo scelti? Mah) con chi si vuole passare più tempo in compagnia, altrimenti dovremmo avere cinquemila vite in media per apprezzare profondamente la tante persone che nella vita reale incontriamo tutti i giorni e che sicuramente, perché siamo tutti diversi, avrebbero tante ma tante cose che creano sintonia con noi.
> E' solo perché riconosvo un limite intrinseco alle nostre umane possibilità, senz'altro le mie, che non posso che limitarmi al "cosa"e al "come" in un ambiente che vede raddoppiati i limiti della vita reale, perché è virtuale.
> Mi amareggia un po' che questo sottolineare i limiti sia scambiato per presunzione.


Tu il rispetto non sa cosa sia e ribadisco che dovresti provare un minimo di vergogna nella scrivere certe cose dopo che hai dimostrato che merda sei.
E continuo a pensare che insegni e sei un'educatrice. Cazzo poveri ragazzi!


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu il rispetto non sa cosa sia e ribadisco che dovresti provare un minimo di vergogna nella scrivere certe cose dopo che hai dimostrato che merda sei.
> E continuo a pensare che insegni e sei un'educatrice. Cazzo poveri ragazzi!



:up::up::up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Marzo 2015)

Che me sò perso!
Me fate un sunto!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che se conoscere se stessi è il compito di una vita, per affermare qualcosa di un altro, della natura di un altro -intendo- non ne bastano forse tre. Questo è il mio presupposto di fondo quando entro in relazione con gli altri e per me è qualcosa di affine al rispetto. Ciò non significa che poi non si scelga (ma quanto davvero scegliamo e quanto siamo scelti? Mah) con chi si vuole passare più tempo in compagnia, altrimenti dovremmo avere cinquemila vite in media per apprezzare profondamente la tante persone che nella vita reale incontriamo tutti i giorni e che sicuramente, perché siamo tutti diversi, avrebbero tante ma tante cose che creano sintonia con noi.
> E' solo perché riconosvo un limite intrinseco alle nostre umane possibilità, senz'altro le mie, che non posso che limitarmi al "cosa"e al "come" in un ambiente che vede raddoppiati i limiti della vita reale, perché è virtuale.
> Mi amareggia un po' che questo sottolineare i limiti sia scambiato per presunzione.


 Chi non vuoi conoscere sei tu.

Del resto come darti torto?


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ne capisco il nesso sinceramente...
> Io e te non abbiamo alcun rapporto,  ma reputo che tu non faccia pettegolezzi. Bene, esco con 20 persone e ne salvo solo 3.
> Io che so che tu non fai pettegolezzi ti comunico, schernendo 17 utenti, le mie conclusioni, che (attenzione!) tu non mi hai richiesto.
> A prescindere dal fatto che non avendo appunto rapporti tu puoi essere la peggiore delle pettegole, ma io non ne so niente...
> ...


boh a me, come ho già detto allora, sembra un racconto volutamente esagerato che avrebbe dovuto rimanere PRIVATO e finire lì, al destinatario...e la realtà è che non è che la Fantastica sia stata vittima casuale di un fikissimo hacker preparatissimo che abbia voluto dimostrare i buchi della sicurezza della messaggistica privata di una piattaforma molto usata per provocarne il crollo in borsa (il che sarebbe stato per un certo verso apprezzabile, il crollo dico, almeno secondo me)


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi non vuoi conoscere sei tu.
> 
> Del resto come darti torto?


bella battuta sarcastica .
però se parliamo di prese in giro ne ho presente una anch'io quando mi si faceva passare per matta e anche questa è ipocrisia.
sarà meglio non infierire, siamo un po' tutti fantastici a volte


----------



## Ecate (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E siamo di nuovo a parlare di me (che noia); meglio, del giudizio su di me, che a mio parere (che purtroppo sono parte in causa, quindi non sarà credibile che lo dico spassionatamente, tuttavia magari qualcuno -e penso ci sia- lo crederà spassionato) è fondato sul fatto che appunto per molti di voi realtà e verità coincidono, cosa che per me non è.
> Ma credete pure quello che volete, e lo dico senza astio, perché appunto è solo sulla dimensione del percepito e del creduto che si fonda ogni nostra "idea" di CHI è che scrive qui e questo vale anche per me, che tuttavia non sono affatto interessata al CHI, piuttosto al COSA e al COME. Intendo dire che la mia percezione del CHI è pari alla vostra, non ci sono verità di sorta su questo, solo credenze, fiducie, sfiducie, simpatie, emozioni. Queste ultime io tendo (tendo, eh) a volerle lasciare fuori, mentre apprezzo enormemente le cose che tanti e soprattutto tante di voi scrivono.
> Chi sono non lo sapete, non potete saperlo, e nemmeno io lo posso di voi, né lo oso. Posso dire solo se ciò che scrivete mi piace o non mi piace, se il vostro modo di esprimervi mi ispira, perché mi dà qualcosa, o non mi ispira e non mi dà nulla. Nient'altro.
> Tendenzialmente, per offendermi, occorre farmi qualcosa nella vita reale, e poi nemmeno tanto a me, ma a chi amo. Altrimenti, per dirne una, a @JB avrei dovuto mandare insulti a raffica un milione di volte. Per non dire di quanto potrei aver piacere di leggere che il Tuba è sempre nei vostri cuori. E invece non me ne importa. Sorrido e passo oltre.
> ...


Mi sembra di capire che tu tenda a considerare i concetti espressi più che le persone che li esprimono, perché questo è un luogo virtuale, di scambio di concetti ed esperienze.
Con questa premessa si tende a de personalizzare la comunicazione, cosa che può essere utile ai fino di una espressione più libera di esperienze difficili da raccontare, perché sono difficili da raccontare anche a se stessi. Data la natura del forum la depersonalizzazione iniziale è utilissima a individui  come me, che di fronte al proprio vissuto e alla propria interiorità spaccherebbero ogni specchio a martellate.
poi però per fortuna succede che siamo umani
La persona emerge, con chi si prova particolare affinità 
da qui il desiderio di conoscersi e di farsi conoscere, per lo meno dagli utenti che abbiamo valutato
_belle persone_
io non credo di essermi sbagliata
tutto questo, che è stato già detto con parole migliori da altri, per dire che la distinzione tra virtuale e reale, avatar e persona, cade inesorabilmente nel momento in cui i vissuti interagiscono 
-raduni
-scambio di emozioni
-gratifica nell'essere riconosciuti
-mutua gratitudine (e rancore)
non c'è più virtualità nel momento in cui se ne parla virtualmente
Il forum che parla del forum non è più il forum originario


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella battuta sarcastica .
> però se parliamo di prese in giro ne ho presente una anch'io quando mi si faceva passare per matta e anche questa è ipocrisia.
> sarà meglio non infierire, siamo un po' tutti fantastici a volte


Tu non sei matta. Hai l'ambizione di far prevalere il tuo sentirti astuta e brillante al senso di opportunità.
Se a una persona si fa capire che è inopportuna non si è ipocriti e non li si sta facendo passar per matti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu non sei matta.* Hai l'ambizione di far prevalere il tuo sentirti astuta e brillante al senso di opportunità.
> Se a una persona si fa capire che è inopportuna non si è ipocriti e non li si sta facendo passar per matti.


l'inopportunità è piuttosto relativa , comunque grazie per avermi rassicurata


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'inopportunità è piuttosto relativa , comunque grazie per avermi rassicurata


Tranquilla che lo sei. E' che Brunella è troppo educata.


----------



## Uhlalá (26 Marzo 2015)

*A proposito di fake*

Tempo fa venne fuori un casino per dei fake sul sito della Selvaggia Lucarelli....poi furono scoperti, erano dei giovincelli parecchio fuori di melone


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inquietante?
> Io sto scrivendo al pc, sono seduta a gambe  incrociate su una comoda poltrona, ho la tv accesa che passa delle  repliche di Grey's Anatomy dopo che mi sono vista un paio di puntate di  un telefilm che sto seguendo...sto passando in rassegna alcuni documenti  che domani devo presentare al lavoro, poco fa ho salutato al telefono  il mio moroso che è di turno stanotte. Ho una maglia nera e dei  pantaloni con dei cuoricioni disegnati, è un pigiama che mi è stato  regalato da una amica a Natale.
> Ora mi alzo e vado a bere due bicchieri d'acqua perchè forse la cena era un po' troppo salata per i miei gusti.
> E  digito su una tastiera, lo schermo mi illumina, ho gli occhiali perchè  le lenti a contatto non si possono mica tenere 24 ore su 24 e sono una  ciecata totale. Questo per dare un'immagine istantanea di me.
> ...


C'entro poco nella discussione, dato che mi sono iscritta qualche giorno fa. Ma questa frase mi piace parecchio. Ho sempre pensato che una storia una volta raccontata assumesse un valore a sè per chi la ascolta o legge, indipendentemente dalla sua veridicità o da chi la racconta.

Che poi dietro ci siano persone reali è un valore aggiunto.


----------



## drusilla (26 Marzo 2015)

con tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a vedere il valore aggiunto che una storia alla Harmony scritta da uno svitato che si fa passare per donna possa apportare.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> con tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a vedere il valore aggiunto che una storia alla Harmony scritta da uno svitato che si fa passare per donna possa apportare.


Ahahahaahah vabbè poi se la qualità della storia è di per se pessima, rimane una solo una storia pessima


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> con tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a vedere il valore aggiunto che una storia alla Harmony scritta da uno svitato che si fa passare per donna possa apportare.


Il valore aggiunto sono le offese che gli faccio io e le prese per il culo!!


----------



## drusilla (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il valore aggiunto sono le offese che gli faccio io e le prese per il culo!!


si, e la discussione sulla torta riciclata alla mamma della creatura :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Il problema non son le storie farlocche....è che ci son storie vere  che non ricevono attenzione pur di rispondere al mitomane di turno.


----------



## ivanl (26 Marzo 2015)

per questo troll e fake andrebbero bannati all'istante


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per questo troll e fake andrebbero bannati all'istante


Ma all'istante quando te ne rendi conto. Oh. Ma poi troll. Dipende. Adinur era un coglione ma mica ha insultato chicchessia. Mica banni uno perchè è scemo, qua cazzo ci sarebbe il deserto e tu poi saresti il primo ad andartene a fare in culo, poi hai voglia a giustificarti che è colpa di quella stronza di mamma che m'ha fatto così.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

adoro quella tettona della lucarelli


----------



## Uhlalá (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro quella tettona della lucarelli


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi non vuoi conoscere sei tu.
> 
> Del resto come darti torto?


La battuta è da verde. Del resto a te ne ho dati pure e lo sai. Ma non a te, a ciò che dici, se ciò che dici mi vede concorde. Questo è l'abisso, ma proprio abissale, che separa me dal novanta per cento delle persone che scrivono _continuativamente_ su questo forum.
E che questo fosse evidente da subito è stato così ben percepito, che sono stata istintivamente antipatica (o poco comprensibile)  a quasi tutta la community storica da subito, soprattutto perché _non parlavo di me, _cioè non permettevo che si passasse dal che cosa al chi, o, meglio sarebbe dire, all'idea del chi, come ho già scritto. 
Ma è del tutto normale: qualsiasi gruppo ha regole eplicite, e a quelle io mi sono attenuta sempre, però quelle implicite _valgono di più_ per chi ne è leader, o vuole farne parte, o cerca di farne parte, parole dei quali valgono sicuramente _meno_ del fatto che le pronunci Tizio o Caio. Con ogni evidenza io non rientro nella casistica.

Racconto un aneddoto che mi pare in tema. Ricordo quando ventenne frequentavo la parrocchia insieme a un gruppo di coetanei e una sera di carnevale si decise di fare una festa lì in maschera. Mi presentai vestita da fantasma (insomma, un lenzuolo bianco lungo fino ai piedi con due buchi per gli occhi) con gli occhiali tondi da sole a specchio (blu, erano bellini davvero), un cappello modello panama bianco e un paio di guanti bianchi. Decisi che non avrei aperto bocca tutta sera. Ci fu un mio amico che per la rabbia di non poter sapere chi io fossi, dopo aver insistito buona parte della serata con le buone, arrivò alla violenza di volermi strappare il costume di dosso. Non ricordo bene se a quel punto me ne andai o mi svelai, ma credo che non gliela diedi vinta (fu il solo a arrabbiarsi, ma fu impressionante...).


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La battuta è da verde. Del resto a te ne ho dati pure e lo sai. Ma non a te, a ciò che dici, se ciò che dici mi vede concorde. Questo è l'abisso, ma proprio abissale, che separa me dal novanta per cento delle persone che scrivono _continuativamente_ su questo forum.
> E che questo fosse evidente da subito è stato così ben percepito, che sono stata istintivamente antipatica (o poco comprensibile)  a quasi tutta la community storica da subito, soprattutto perché _non parlavo di me, _cioè non permettevo che si passasse dal che cosa al chi, o, meglio sarebbe dire, all'idea del chi, come ho già scritto.
> Ma è del tutto normale: qualsiasi gruppo ha regole eplicite, e a quelle io mi sono attenuta sempre, però quelle implicite _valgono di più_ per chi ne è leader, o vuole farne parte, o cerca di farne parte, parole dei quali valgono sicuramente _meno_ del fatto che le pronunci Tizio o Caio. Con ogni evidenza io non rientro nella casistica.
> 
> Racconto un aneddoto che mi pare in tema. Ricordo quando ventenne frequentavo la parrocchia insieme a un gruppo di coetanei e una sera di carnevale si decise di fare una festa lì in maschera. Mi presentai vestita da fantasma (insomma, un lenzuolo bianco lungo fino ai piedi con due buchi per gli occhi) con gli occhiali tondi da sole a specchio (blu, erano bellini davvero), un cappello modello panama bianco e un paio di guanti bianchi. Decisi che non avrei aperto bocca tutta sera. Ci fu un mio amico che per la rabbia di non poter sapere chi io fossi, dopo aver insistito buona parte della serata con le buone, arrivò alla violenza di volermi strappare il costume di dosso. Non ricordo bene se a quel punto me ne andai o mi svelai, ma credo che non gliela diedi vinta (fu il solo a arrabbiarsi, ma fu impressionante...).


Prima o poi la vera faccia di ciascuno di noi deve svelarsi.La finzione dura poco...E non parlo solo del forum.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La battuta è da verde. Del resto a te ne ho dati pure e lo sai. Ma non a te, a ciò che dici, se ciò che dici mi vede concorde. Questo è l'abisso, ma proprio abissale, che separa me dal novanta per cento delle persone che scrivono _continuativamente_ su questo forum.
> E che questo fosse evidente da subito è stato così ben percepito, che sono stata istintivamente antipatica (o poco comprensibile)  a quasi tutta la community storica da subito, soprattutto perché _non parlavo di me, _cioè non permettevo che si passasse dal che cosa al chi, o, meglio sarebbe dire, all'idea del chi, come ho già scritto.
> Ma è del tutto normale: qualsiasi gruppo ha regole eplicite, e a quelle io mi sono attenuta sempre, però quelle implicite _valgono di più_ per chi ne è leader, o vuole farne parte, o cerca di farne parte, parole dei quali valgono sicuramente _meno_ del fatto che le pronunci Tizio o Caio. Con ogni evidenza io non rientro nella casistica.
> 
> Racconto un aneddoto che mi pare in tema. Ricordo quando ventenne frequentavo la parrocchia insieme a un gruppo di coetanei e una sera di carnevale si decise di fare una festa lì in maschera. Mi presentai vestita da fantasma (insomma, un lenzuolo bianco lungo fino ai piedi con due buchi per gli occhi) con gli occhiali tondi da sole a specchio (blu, erano bellini davvero), un cappello modello panama bianco e un paio di guanti bianchi. Decisi che non avrei aperto bocca tutta sera. Ci fu un mio amico che per la rabbia di non poter sapere chi io fossi, dopo aver insistito buona parte della serata con le buone, arrivò alla violenza di volermi strappare il costume di dosso. Non ricordo bene se a quel punto me ne andai o mi svelai, ma credo che non gliela diedi vinta (fu il solo a arrabbiarsi, ma fu impressionante...).


E dimostri ancora quanto sei falsa 
Se del chi non te ne frega nulla non dovevi passare dal virtuale al reale.
Ma mostrare la foto delle tette al privilegiato di turno è passare dal cosa al chi o viceversa?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dimostri ancora quanto sei falsa
> Se del chi non te ne frega nulla non dovevi passare dal virtuale al reale.
> Ma mostrare la foto delle tette al privilegiato di turno è passare dal cosa al chi o viceversa?


Da cosa a cosa farfie. Fantastica utente cosa...tette di fantstica utente cosa


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La battuta è da verde. Del resto a te ne ho dati pure e lo sai. Ma non a te, a ciò che dici, se ciò che dici mi vede concorde. Questo è l'abisso, ma proprio abissale, che separa me dal novanta per cento delle persone che scrivono _continuativamente_ su questo forum.
> E che questo fosse evidente da subito è stato così ben percepito, che *sono stata istintivamente antipatica (o poco comprensibile)  a quasi tutta la community storica da subito, soprattutto perché non parlavo di me, cioè non permettevo che si passasse dal che cosa al chi, o, meglio sarebbe dire, all'idea del chi, come ho già scritto.
> M*a è del tutto normale: qualsiasi gruppo ha regole eplicite, e a quelle io mi sono attenuta sempre, però quelle implicite _valgono di più_ per chi ne è leader, o vuole farne parte, o cerca di farne parte, parole dei quali valgono sicuramente _meno_ del fatto che le pronunci Tizio o Caio. Con ogni evidenza io non rientro nella casistica.
> 
> Racconto un aneddoto che mi pare in tema. Ricordo quando ventenne frequentavo la parrocchia insieme a un gruppo di coetanei e una sera di carnevale si decise di fare una festa lì in maschera. Mi presentai vestita da fantasma (insomma, un lenzuolo bianco lungo fino ai piedi con due buchi per gli occhi) con gli occhiali tondi da sole a specchio (blu, erano bellini davvero), un cappello modello panama bianco e un paio di guanti bianchi. Decisi che non avrei aperto bocca tutta sera. Ci fu un mio amico che per la rabbia di non poter sapere chi io fossi, dopo aver insistito buona parte della serata con le buone, arrivò alla violenza di volermi strappare il costume di dosso. Non ricordo bene se a quel punto me ne andai o mi svelai, ma credo che non gliela diedi vinta (fu il solo a arrabbiarsi, ma fu impressionante...).


Ah, ed io che pensavo fosse perché ragioni col culo. Che storia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dimostri ancora quanto sei falsa
> Se del chi non te ne frega nulla non dovevi passare dal virtuale al reale.
> Ma mostrare la foto delle tette al privilegiato di turno è passare dal cosa al chi o viceversa?


Pure?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pure?



Se ne é vantata lei definendolo privilegiato


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prima o poi la vera faccia di ciascuno di noi deve svelarsi.La finzione dura poco...E non parlo solo del forum.


E chi lo decide quale sia la vera faccia? Io, tu?


----------



## Dalida (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi lo decide quale sia la vera faccia? Io, tu?


ma è il gioco delle tre carte?


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ne é vantata lei definendolo privilegiato



Se l'ha detto lei allora non ci credo:rotfl:Scusa Fantastica ma scrivendo questo commento non mi baso su ciò che sei (sono una sconosciuta tanto) ma su cio che scrivi....Ma so che sei una donna saggia e mi capirai.


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi lo decide quale sia la vera faccia? Io, tu?


Beh io conosco la mia...e qui l'ho mostrata anche fin troppo.Tu non lo so....


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dimostri ancora quanto sei falsa
> Se del chi non te ne frega nulla non dovevi passare dal virtuale al reale.
> Ma mostrare la foto delle tette al privilegiato di turno è passare dal cosa al chi o viceversa?


Vabbè, stavolta ti rispondo, perché almeno argomenti quel minimo e ce la posso fare.
Quella sera venni perché c'era qualcuno che veniva partendo dalle mie parti, cioè era comodo, pratico e non è che mi facesse schifo passare una serata in compagnia di tanta gente di cui avevo tanto letto, in un posto nuovo. Checché tu ne pensi, è stata una piacevole serata per me.
Questa cosa del privilegio, che sempre mi passi addosso con la grazia di un rullo compressore e la leggiadria di un paracarro è molto semplice da capire perché sono certa che anche per te vale. Non credo che tu mostri qualche tua nudità a chiunque; mostrare parti intime di sé è una roba forte secondo me: _in questo senso_ è un privilegio, nel senso che tu scegli a chi mostrarti. Capito adesso? Diverso è se stai in una spiaggia nudista, ovviamente; ma qui non siamo su una spiaggia nudista.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vabbè, stavolta ti rispondo, perché almeno argomenti quel minimo e ce la posso fare.
> Quella sera venni perché c'era qualcuno che veniva partendo dalle mie parti, cioè era comodo, pratico e non è che mi facesse schifo passare una serata in compagnia di tanta gente di cui avevo tanto letto, in un posto nuovo. Checché tu ne pensi, è stata una piacevole serata per me.
> Questa cosa del privilegio, che sempre mi passi addosso con la grazia di un rullo compressore e la leggiadria di un paracarro è molto semplice da capire perché sono certa che anche per te vale. Non credo che tu mostri qualche tua nudità a chiunque; mostrare parti intime di sé è una roba forte secondo me: _in questo senso_ è un privilegio, nel senso che tu scegli a chi mostrarti. Capito adesso? Diverso è se stai in una spiaggia nudista, ovviamente; ma qui non siamo su una spiaggia nudista.


ma come mai hai fatto vedere le tette ad un utente?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vabbè, stavolta ti rispondo, perché almeno argomenti quel minimo e ce la posso fare.
> Quella sera venni perché c'era qualcuno che veniva partendo dalle mie parti, cioè era comodo, pratico e non è che mi facesse schifo passare una serata in compagnia di tanta gente di cui avevo tanto letto, in un posto nuovo. Checché tu ne pensi, è stata una piacevole serata per me.
> Questa cosa del privilegio, che sempre mi passi addosso con la grazia di un rullo compressore e la leggiadria di un paracarro è molto semplice da capire perché sono certa che anche per te vale. Non credo che tu mostri qualche tua nudità a chiunque; mostrare parti intime di sé è una roba forte secondo me: _in questo senso_ è un privilegio, nel senso che tu scegli a chi mostrarti. Capito adesso? Diverso è se stai in una spiaggia nudista, ovviamente; ma qui non siamo su una spiaggia nudista.


Minchia non voglio pensare se fosse stata una serata non piacevole.
Cazzo speriamo che il privilegiato abbia apprezzato di essere il prescelto. 
Le mie nudità le mostro a uomini con cui ho un rapporto di complicitá sesso o relazioni e do sicuro non mi vanto in un forum di farlo e soprattutto non mi atteggio a strafiga (non essendolo) che fa concessioni 
Fanta la grazia é quella di un ippopotamo almeno questa versione non cambiarla perché le frittate le hai già girate tutte e più parli più fai figure di merda.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come mai hai fatto vedere le tette ad un utente?


Perché quell'utente capiva il gioco.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché quell'utente capiva il gioco.


Hai appena detto che non mostri le tue nudità a chiunque ma anzi solo a chi privilegi e ora parli di gioco?
Gira la frittata gira


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

cazzarola ma che cosa mi combinate dietro le quinte:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Ma quindi le ha fatte vedere....e dittelo.Non ho capito male...Certo che ci vuole coraggio e una bella sicurezza di sè...Oltre a nessun senso di pudore....


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai appena detto che non mostri le tue nudità a chiunque ma anzi solo a chi privilegi e ora parli di gioco?
> Gira la frittata gira


Per me il gioco è una cosa seria.


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché quell'utente capiva il gioco.


Non sei molto brava a difenderti. Non è che se hai dieci persone contro loro hanno per forza ragione e tu torto. Facciamo una breve disanima: 

- sei stata vittima della pubblicazione di una mail personale che coinvolge persone reali e identificabili, quindi non solo nick. Ci sarebbe lo spazio per una denuncia verso l'artefice del gesto
- il contenuto della mail aveva un destinatario noto ed era scritta per quel destinatario, non è così ovvio che contenesse cose che realmente pensi, poteva essere una strategia, un gioco, uno scherzo, oppure un test
- la stessa persona che ti accusa di comportamento ipocrita, nonostante alla cena ti abbia trattato con cordialità e affetto, ti mostra ora disprezzo per un fatto precedente alla cena stessa, denotando essa stessa un comportamento ipocrita (la questione della foto)

Per certi aspetti siete entrambe vittime dello stesso gesto assurdo: pubblicazione di mail private con contenuto riguardante questioni personali di terze persone.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ne é vantata lei definendolo privilegiato


Mecojoni


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola ma che cosa mi combinate dietro le quinte:rotfl:


Ma a volte mi chiedo se è lo stesso forum oppure se ho sbagliato il sito:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sei molto brava a difenderti. Non è che se hai dieci persone contro loro hanno per forza ragione e tu torto. Facciamo una breve disanima:
> 
> - sei stata vittima della pubblicazione di una mail personale che coinvolge persone reali e identificabili, quindi non solo nick. Ci sarebbe lo spazio per una denuncia verso l'artefice del gesto
> - il contenuto della mail aveva un destinatario noto ed era scritta per quel destinatario, non è così ovvio che contenesse cose che realmente pensi, poteva essere una strategia, un gioco, uno scherzo, oppure un test
> ...


Alka cena non ho scambiato una parola con Fantastica. Avrei anche evitato di salutarla perché mi è bastato vederla per averea conferma che la mia opinione di lei era giusta. Per me ovviamente. Lei è venuta a fine cena e mi ha abbracciata e baciata e mi ha detto che le era dispiaciuto non aver scambiato due chiacchere e che si augurava ci fosse presto un'altra occasione.
La storia delle tette l'ho commentata in secondo dopo che l'ha scritta. Non ricordo se l'episodio risale a prima o dopo il raduno ma il commento è arrivato ben prima che leggessi quel mp.
Quindi zod se non sai le cose o ti informi o ti astieni.
Sarai mica tu il privilegiato ?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai appena detto che non mostri le tue nudità a chiunque ma anzi solo a chi privilegi e ora parli di gioco?
> Gira la frittata gira



Ma la cosa _fantastastica_ è che dopo la figura di merda che ha fatto ha pure la faccia da culo da continuare a scrivere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Vero


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Di certo che tra mp e foto c'è  un bel sottoforum qui dentro....


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alka cena non ho scambiato una parola con Fantastica. Avrei anche evitato di salutarla perché mi è bastato vederla per averea conferma che la mia opinione di lei era giusta. Per me ovviamente. Lei è venuta a fine cena e mi ha abbracciata e baciata e mi ha detto che le era dispiaciuto non aver scambiato due chiacchere e che si augurava ci fosse presto un'altra occasione.
> La storia delle tette l'ho commentata in secondo dopo che l'ha scritta. Non ricordo se l'episodio risale a prima o dopo il raduno ma il commento è arrivato ben prima che leggessi quel mp.
> Quindi zod se non sai le cose o ti informi o ti astieni.
> Sarai mica tu il privilegiato ?


Siete state entrambe vittime di una nefandezza, e invece di essere unite nel condannarla vi attaccate a vicenda, o più esattamnete tu attacchi lei. E la cosa assurda è che il colpevole viene pure compianto. Ti faccio una domanda: a te da fastidio il comportamento di Fantastica, oppure che siano state messe in piazza questioni tue personali? Nel primo caso ti basta ignorarla, nel secondo non è dipeso da lei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Siete state entrambe vittime di una nefandezza, e invece di essere unite nel condannarla vi attaccate a vicenda, o più esattamnete tu attacchi lei. E la cosa assurda è che il colpevole viene pure compianto. Ti faccio una domanda: a te da fastidio il comportamento di Fantastica, oppure che siano state messe in piazza questioni tue personali? Nel primo caso ti basta ignorarla, nel secondo non è dipeso da lei.


Non hai capito un ciuffolo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Siete state entrambe vittime di una nefandezza, e invece di essere unite nel condannarla vi attaccate a vicenda, o più esattamnete tu attacchi lei. E la cosa assurda è che il colpevole viene pure compianto. Ti faccio una domanda: a te da fastidio il comportamento di Fantastica, oppure che siano state messe in piazza questioni tue personali? Nel primo caso ti basta ignorarla, nel secondo non è dipeso da lei.


Ma quali mie cose personali? Lei ha scritto delle cattiverie gratuite. Ha scritto come lei mi vede. Sai che mi frega? 
A me da fastidio che un'emerita stronxa che si è spacciata da strafiga fino al giorno prima si sia comportata da merda falsa quando non era necessario.
Se di me hai una certa opinione sono cazzi tuoi ma non mi abbracciare non mi baciare non fare finta che gradiresti la mia compagnia. Ignorami. Esattamente come ho fatto io.


----------



## Horny (26 Marzo 2015)

novembre è un mese di merda.
dato che è aprile, si organizza un altro incontro,
così Farfalla e Fantastica fanno la pace.


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali mie cose personali? Lei ha scritto delle cattiverie gratuite. Ha scritto come lei mi vede. Sai che mi frega?
> A me da fastidio che un'emerita stronxa che si è spacciata da strafiga fino al giorno prima si sia comportata da merda falsa quando non era necessario.
> Se di me hai una certa opinione sono cazzi tuoi ma non mi abbracciare non mi baciare non fare finta che gradiresti la mia compagnia. Ignorami. Esattamente come ho fatto io.


Ti vorrei ricordare che certi elementi non meritano risposta.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

cosa essere ciuffolo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> novembre è un mese di merda.
> dato che è aprile, si organizza un'altro incontro,
> così Farfalla e Fantastica fanno la pace.


Ma anche no grazie.


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali mie cose personali? Lei ha scritto delle cattiverie gratuite. Ha scritto come lei mi vede. Sai che mi frega?
> A me da fastidio che un'emerita stronxa che si è spacciata da strafiga fino al giorno prima si sia comportata da merda falsa quando non era necessario.
> Se di me hai una certa opinione sono cazzi tuoi ma non mi abbracciare non mi baciare non fare finta che gradiresti la mia compagnia. Ignorami. Esattamente come ho fatto io.


Beh questo oramai penso sia chiaro a tutti, non ti resta che continuare a ignorarla.


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Di certo che tra mp e foto c'è  un bel sottoforum qui dentro....


Ti posso assicurare che è così ovunque...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

*Fantastica*

Senti gioia bella tu di te qui hai detto molto di più di molti utenti e benché tu ti reputi davvero fantastica, o stia cercando da molti decenni di convincertene, che tu non sia fantastica risulta evidente. 
Sei tu che invece ti ostini a non voler approfondire le tue vicende. Ripeto senza alcun sarcasmo che non è una cosa sorprendente perché se ascoltassi la risposta dello specchio delle tue brame scopriresti non solo di non essere la più bella del reame ma di essere ben più sfigata delle balene di cui hai voluto sentirti superiore su un piano fisico che non ti premia ugualmente.
Perché, avendo letto qualche critica letteraria dovresti saperlo, quello che conta non è invisibile agli occhi ma è ben visibile e sono l'autenticità, la disponibilità umana e il reale rispetto degli altri che porta non a non fare pettegolezzi superficiali ma a non notare neppure quello che ti ha tanto colpito così come io non ho la più pallida idea di come fossi vestita.
L'unico aspetto superficiale che ho notato dei presenti è stato uno tuo e te lo rivelo per pura gentilezza: usi un make-up sbagliato e io ho temuto di trovarmi infarinata dalla tua cipria che non ti dona. Ora producono delle ottime bbcream che donano un incarnato più fresco.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa essere ciuffolo?


Cerca con Google.


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che è così ovunque...


Sarà sicuramente.Ma io rimango sorpresa vuoi perché è il primo forum che frequento o perché ho letto tanti di quei discorsi sulla sincerità,l'onestà intellettuale o sul trovarsi le palle per parlare in faccia di ciò che si pensa....Ma alla fine che rimane?Un "prova ad ignorare"...Una bella contraddizione in un forum in cui la maggioranza di noi si lamenta perché non si è trovato il coraggio a dirci la verità. ..


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente.Ma io rimango sorpresa vuoi perché è il primo forum che frequento o perché ho letto tanti di quei discorsi sulla sincerità,l'onestà intellettuale o sul trovarsi le palle per parlare in faccia di ciò che si pensa....Ma alla fine che rimane?Un "prova ad ignorare"...Una bella contraddizione in un forum in cui la maggioranza di noi si lamenta perché non si è trovato il coraggio a dirci la verità. ..


Quando ho iniziato a scrivere su un forum è stato circa una decina di anni fa ormai (minchia!!! ). Le dinamiche non mi erano chiare, per capirle ci ho messo un po', c'erano tante persone che scrivevano e io pensavo che tutto quello che c'era da dire poteva assolutamente essere pubblico. Dopo un po' di tempo ho capito che c'era appunto il sottobosco...gente che si conosceva al di fuori, gente che si scriveva quotidianamente, gruppi tramite mail di gente che si conosceva da anni, storie nate, storie chiuse, gente che prima andava a letto con una persona e poi con un'altra mentre ci provava con tizia/caia e sempronia. E ho capito una cosa, che il forum è esattamente come il gruppo che si frequenta fuori.
E fuori il coraggio di dire la verità in faccia non ce l'hai sempre, ce l'hai con poche persone...ma non perchè sei una persona falsa, semplicemente perchè magari non reputi tutti sullo stesso piano o perchè credi di "sprecare" il tuo tempo con chi lo merita. Questo solo perchè si creano appunto dei rapporti di simpatia e amicizia.


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente.Ma io rimango sorpresa vuoi perché è il primo forum che frequento o perché ho letto tanti di quei discorsi sulla sincerità,l'onestà intellettuale o sul trovarsi le palle per parlare in faccia di ciò che si pensa....Ma alla fine che rimane?Un "prova ad ignorare"...Una bella contraddizione in un forum in cui la maggioranza di noi si lamenta perché non si è trovato il coraggio a dirci la verità. ..


Mah...inviti Farfalla a non rispondermi e quindi a ignorarmi, e poi critichi il mio suggerimento a lei di continuare ad ignorare Fantastica...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca con Google.


in fondo non importa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...inviti Farfalla a non rispondermi e quindi a ignorarmi, e poi critichi il mio suggerimento a lei di continuare ad ignorare Fantastica...


Ma pure tu, chi sei per invitare a ignorare? Hai litigato con mezzo forum e di questa specifica storia non hai capito niente. Lascia stare,no?


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ho iniziato a scrivere su un forum è stato circa una decina di anni fa ormai (minchia!!! ). Le dinamiche non mi erano chiare, per capirle ci ho messo un po', c'erano tante persone che scrivevano e io pensavo che tutto quello che c'era da dire poteva assolutamente essere pubblico. Dopo un po' di tempo ho capito che c'era appunto il sottobosco...gente che si conosceva al di fuori, gente che si scriveva quotidianamente, gruppi tramite mail di gente che si conosceva da anni, storie nate, storie chiuse, gente che prima andava a letto con una persona e poi con un'altra mentre ci provava con tizia/caia e sempronia. E ho capito una cosa, che il forum è esattamente come il gruppo che si frequenta fuori.
> E fuori il coraggio di dire la verità in faccia non ce l'hai sempre, ce l'hai con poche persone...ma non perchè sei una persona falsa, semplicemente perchè magari non reputi tutti sullo stesso piano o perchè credi di "sprecare" il tuo tempo con chi lo merita. Questo solo perchè si creano appunto dei rapporti di simpatia e amicizia.


Ho capito.Ma allora che ne parliamo a fare?Si parlassero solo gli amici e le simpatie tra di loro....Giocassero e si scambiassero opinioni in pubblico e la verità  se la dicessero in privato?Perché  è  questa l'impressione che si crea eh?


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...inviti Farfalla a non rispondermi e quindi a ignorarmi, e poi critichi il mio suggerimento a lei di continuare ad ignorare Fantastica...


Non parlavo con te.


----------



## Nicka (26 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito.Ma allora che ne parliamo a fare?Si parlassero solo gli amici e le simpatie tra di loro....Giocassero e si scambiassero opinioni in pubblico e la verità  se la dicessero in privato?Perché  è  questa l'impressione che si crea eh?


Ma no Eratò... 
Pensa veramente a un gruppo di gente che si incontra al bar o dove vuoi. In un gruppo bene o male interagiscono tutti, chi va d'accordo e chi non ci va, si parla di tutto e di più, però è anche naturale trovarsi a interagire con le persone che senti più vicine...e quelle magari sono le persone che chiami al telefono per fare due chiacchiere che non siano pubbliche. Non significa che bisogna solo parlare tra chi si sta simpatico e dirsi le verità in privato, si perderebbe proprio tutto.


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure tu, chi sei per invitare a ignorare? Hai litigato con mezzo forum e di questa specifica storia non hai capito niente. Lascia stare,no?


Venti persone circa su 323 attive non sono mezzo forum. C'è ancora molto da lavorare


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

E' vero che non sono brava a difendermi, non ne ho occasione e sono mite.

Per difendermi da definizioni di me come persona e non come aspetto fisico (il contenuto di quel più volte da me definito pierinico MP pubblicato dal sempre amato -da altri, s'intende- Tubarao, era relativo appunto a tratti esteriori, mentre qui mi si definisce variamente coloritamente e noiosamente, senza spessore, per come sarebbe la mia personalità) dovrei portare prove tratte dalla mia vita reale. E' solo assurdo pensarlo per tre raginoni: la prima è che non ho interesse a dimostrare niente; la seconda è che l'aggressione non è un metodo d'indagine, né processuale, che contemplo lecito nel mio limitato orizzonte; la terza è che veramente c'è una sproporzione gigantesca tra quanto mi viene detto qui e quanto sperimento tutti i giorni. 
 Ma sono in una situazione per cui, se anche portassi mille testimonianze non sarei *comunque* creduta. 

Gli spassionati -che dio li benedica- capiscono.


----------



## Eratò (26 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no Eratò...
> Pensa veramente a un gruppo di gente che si incontra al bar o dove vuoi. In un gruppo bene o male interagiscono tutti, chi va d'accordo e chi non ci va, si parla di tutto e di più, però è anche naturale trovarsi a interagire con le persone che senti più vicine...e quelle magari sono le persone che chiami al telefono per fare due chiacchiere che non siano pubbliche. Non significa che bisogna solo parlare tra chi si sta simpatico e dirsi le verità in privato, si perderebbe proprio tutto.


La tua visione è  questa.Ciò  che fai tu è  questo.Ma spesso qui non sembra così....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' vero che non sono brava a difendermi, non ne ho occasione e sono mite.
> 
> Per difendermi da definizioni di me come persona e non come aspetto fisico (il contenuto di quel più volte da me definito pierinico MP pubblicato dal sempre amato -da altri, s'intende- Tubarao, era relativo appunto a tratti esteriori, mentre qui mi si definisce variamente coloritamente e noiosamente, senza spessore, per come sarebbe la mia personalità) dovrei portare prove tratte dalla mia vita reale. E' solo assurdo pensarlo per tre raginoni: la prima è che non ho interesse a dimostrare niente; la seconda è che l'aggressione non è un metodo d'indagine, né processuale, che contemplo lecito nel mio limitato orizzonte; la terza è che veramente c'è una sproporzione gigantesca tra quanto mi viene detto qui e quanto sperimento tutti i giorni.
> Ma sono in una situazione per cui, se anche portassi mille testimonianze non sarei *comunque* creduta.
> ...


Be se nella vita sei normalmente così falsa e brava a non farti sgamare  non stento a credere che in molti parlerebbero bene di te.
Prova a far leggere la descrizione che fai di persone con le quali hai finto di essere cordiale, magari cambiano idea.. Vediamo se il fatto che fai la bella faccia davanti e poi sei così stronza alle spalle non viene anche a loro


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alka cena non ho scambiato una parola con Fantastica. Avrei anche evitato di salutarla perché mi è bastato vederla per averea conferma che la mia opinione di lei era giusta. Per me ovviamente. Lei è venuta a fine cena e mi ha abbracciata e baciata e mi ha detto che le era dispiaciuto non aver scambiato due chiacchere e che si augurava ci fosse presto un'altra occasione.
> La storia delle tette l'ho commentata in secondo dopo che l'ha scritta. Non ricordo se l'episodio risale a prima o dopo il raduno ma il commento è arrivato ben prima che leggessi quel mp.
> Quindi zod se non sai le cose o ti informi o ti astieni.
> Sarai mica tu il privilegiato ?


Ti sono stata odiosa da subito e l'hai pure scritto di recente, o almeno in una veramente altissima conversazione con President di qualche tempo fa, che avevi avuto incontrandomi (e come? Ti pareva un incontro vero quello?) la _conferma_ che ero una pessima. Oppure scrivevi che non capivi quello che scrivevo. Parlo del 2012. Io ho ottima memoria per le cose che leggo. Ti senti offesa per una goliardata da caserma, di pessimo gusto (quel MP) che parlava del tuo aspetto fisico (cioè, dal mio punto di vista, un quasi nulla) pubblicata da uno che sarebbe pure penalmente perseguibile per questo gesto, ma resta il miiiitico Tuba. 
Io non avevo _e_ _non ho_ niente contro di te. Tu hai tutto contro di me. 
L'idea che io mi spacci per quella che tu chiami strafiga è venuta a te, oppure a molti, ma non dipende da come mi spaccio, ma da come scrivo. Non ho mai raccontato né esibito nulla di provocante o fatto allusioni sulla mia sessualità nei miei messaggi pubblici. Tutto quello che di allusivo ho scritto in _anni qui_ è stato dichiarare di aver avuto un incontro esplicitamente solo sessuale con un forumista e basta. Ma tu da questo NULLA fai discendere cosa? Quello che _tu_ provi per me, non certo io per te. E che ti intossica. Liberati.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' vero che non sono brava a difendermi, non ne ho occasione e sono mite.
> 
> Per difendermi da definizioni di me come persona e non come aspetto fisico (il contenuto di quel più volte da me definito pierinico MP pubblicato dal sempre amato -da altri, s'intende- Tubarao, era relativo appunto a tratti esteriori, mentre qui mi si definisce variamente coloritamente e noiosamente, senza spessore, per come sarebbe la mia personalità) dovrei portare prove tratte dalla mia vita reale. E' solo assurdo pensarlo per tre raginoni: la prima è che non ho interesse a dimostrare niente; la seconda è che l'aggressione non è un metodo d'indagine, né processuale, che contemplo lecito nel mio limitato orizzonte; la terza è che veramente c'è una sproporzione gigantesca tra quanto mi viene detto qui e quanto sperimento tutti i giorni.
> Ma sono in una situazione per cui, se anche portassi mille testimonianze non sarei *comunque* creduta.
> ...


Senti che tu mi abbia trovato bella o brutta non mi interessa una cippa lippa (cercare si Google) così come se io ti abbia trovato bella o brutta, sono etero e non mi tocca. Ho un'autostima, per la quale ringrazio i miei genitori, che ha resistito a tradimenti, figurati quanto mi può intaccare l'opinione di una sciuretta.
Ma quella parte di te inevitabilmente parziale che hai raccontato qui è più che sufficiente per farsi un'idea di te.
Basterebbe il fatto che tu sia andata nella casa coniugale del tuo amante, criticandone la moglie e dicendone cose che per non strapparti la vestina, cit. pirandelliana, non riporto perché, non te ne sei resa conto, definivano te in modo decisamente poco lusinghiero.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti che tu mi abbia trovato bella o brutta non mi interessa una cippa lippa (cercare si Google) così come se io ti abbia trovato bella o brutta, sono etero e non mi tocca. Ho un'autostima, per la quale ringrazio i miei genitori, che ha resistito a tradimenti, figurati quanto mi può intaccare l'opinione di una sciuretta.
> Ma quella parte di te inevitabilmente parziale che hai raccontato qui è più che sufficiente per farsi un'idea di te.
> Basterebbe il fatto che tu sia andata nella casa coniugale del tuo amante, criticandone la moglie e dicendone cose che per non strapparti la vestina, cit. pirandelliana, non riporto perché, non te ne sei resa conto, definivano te in modo decisamente poco lusinghiero.


Io apprezzo questo tipo d'intervento e ne sono grata. Sempre. Della moglie del mio amante non ricordo di aver mai parlato.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti sono stata odiosa da subito e l'hai pure scritto di recente, o almeno in una veramente altissima conversazione con President di qualche tempo fa, che avevi avuto incontrandomi (e come? Ti pareva un incontro vero quello?) la _conferma_ che ero una pessima. Oppure scrivevi che non capivi quello che scrivevo. Parlo del 2012. Io ho ottima memoria per le cose che leggo. Ti senti offesa per una goliardata da caserma, di pessimo gusto (quel MP) che parlava del tuo aspetto fisico (cioè, dal mio punto di vista, un quasi nulla) pubblicata da uno che sarebbe pure penalmente perseguibile per questo gesto, ma resta il miiiitico Tuba.
> Io non avevo _e_ _non ho_ niente contro di te. Tu hai tutto contro di me.
> L'idea che io mi spacci per quella che tu chiami strafiga è venuta a te, oppure a molti, ma non dipende da come mi spaccio, ma da come scrivo. Non ho mai raccontato né esibito nulla di provocante o fatto allusioni sulla mia sessualità nei miei messaggi pubblici. Tutto quello che di allusivo ho scritto in _anni qui_ è stato dichiarare di aver avuto un incontro esplicitamente solo sessuale con un forumista e basta. Ma tu da questo NULLA fai discendere cosa? Quello che _tu_ provi per me, non certo io per te. E che ti intossica. Liberati.


Mi intossica? Ahahahahah
Senti tesorina bella. Una donna matura che parla compiaciuta di una lettera di un adolescente innamorata (se fossi la madre di quello studente non credo l'avrei presa così bene) e una che parla di privilegio nel vedere le tette ê una che è convinta di essere strafiga. Io mai mi vanterei di queste cose e senti senti l'ippopotamo Qualxhe corteggiatore ce l'ha. So che ti suona incredibile ma ci sono uomini che vanno oltre i chili in più e premiano simpatia, discrezione, umiltà e la convinzione di avere una figa come tutte non di sbieco o che si tira da qui a Napoli.
Dell'incontro esclusivamente sessuale lo scopro ora avevo capito che fosse un mp. Be al posto di quell'utente ora avrei il dubbio che dopo che lo hai salutato hai scritto a qualcuno delle sue misure o prestazioni. 
Se tu avessi un minimo di intelligenza dopo questa figura di merda ti saresti scusata e invece continui ad atteggiarti a superiore.
Dall'alto del tuo metro e venti forse è ora che realizzi che sei ne più ne meno una donna normale anche se molto più stronza della media.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io apprezzo questo tipo d'intervento e ne sono grata. Sempre. Della moglie del mio amante non ricordo di aver mai parlato.


La tua straordinaria memoria sta perdendo colpi.
Se apprezzassi i miei interventi avresti capito di buttare via la storia dell'umorismo da caserma, anche perché il militare non lo hai fatto, e riconoscessi le tue molte meschinità, tra le quali quella di descrivere superficialmente persone che sono state squisite è davvero insignificante.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2015)

Va bene.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2015)

non so che gusto ci proviate a massacrare la Fantastica
va bene siete bravissime, bellissime, fate tutto giustissimo etc., ora è possibile andare avanti oppure no?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so che gusto ci proviate a massacrare la Fantastica
> va bene siete bravissime, bellissime, fate tutto giustissimo etc., ora è possibile andare avanti oppure no?


Bellissima proprio no te lo assicuro.
Bravissima dipende, a volte si a volte no. Ma quando sbaglio chiedo scusa
Scusami se non ho certo iniziato io a denigrare lei ma il contrario.
Andiamo avanti senza problemi
Quando scrive una cosa che non concordo non vedo perché non dirlo esattamente come faccio con tutti e soprattutto in chiaro


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Non  hai capito un ciuffolotto neanche tu 





free ha detto:


> non so che gusto ci proviate a massacrare la Fantastica
> va bene siete bravissime, bellissime, fate tutto giustissimo etc., ora è possibile andare avanti oppure no?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non  hai capito un ciuffolotto neanche tu


Uh, invece io a @free adesso dico che ha capito tutto.

Chi vince?


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissima proprio no te lo assicuro.
> Bravissima dipende, a volte si a volte no. Ma quando sbaglio chiedo scusa
> Scusami se non ho certo iniziato io a denigrare lei ma il contrario.
> Andiamo avanti senza problemi
> Quando scrive una cosa che non concordo non vedo perché non dirlo esattamente come faccio con tutti e soprattutto in chiaro



lei ti avrà anche denigrata (secondo me presa un po' in giro), ma in privato
il suo mp è stato usato a mo' di bomba per scatenare reazioni tipo queste...


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh, invece io a @free adesso dico che ha capito tutto.
> 
> Chi vince?



ma io con la Brunetta non mi ci metto...minimo finisce che dovrei mollare il mio convivente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh, invece io a @free adesso dico che ha capito tutto.
> 
> Chi vince?


Tu non stai bene anche qui la metti sul piano della competizione.

Nessuno vuole competere con te, sei tu che ti sei messa in relazione con noi nello stesso modo in cui hai raccontato tutte le relazioni ovvero in un modo competitivo spostando sempre il piano della competizione su quello che con quella specifica persona ti consentiva di considerarti vincente.
Arrivata a una certa età hai anche deciso di considerarti il prototipo dell'amante donna fatale, vincente sul piano sessuale su tutte le mogli, per te meritatamente tradite.
Questo è una delle cose che non vuoi vedere.
Che senso vuoi che abbia contare kg, abilità linguistica o seguaci?
Non c'è un campionato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io con la Brunetta non mi ci metto...minimo finisce che dovrei mollare il mio convivente


Ah ah ah


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah



evabbè...ci teniamo la Fantastica, ci teniamo la bomba, che sarà mai...e fine della storia
e ovviamente io mi tengo il mio convivente


----------



## Fantastica (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non stai bene anche qui la metti sul piano della competizione.
> 
> Nessuno vuole competere con te, sei tu che ti sei messa in relazione con noi nello stesso modo in cui hai raccontato tutte le relazioni ovvero in un modo competitivo spostando sempre il piano della competizione su quello che con quella specifica persona ti consentiva di considerarti vincente.
> Arrivata a una certa età hai anche deciso di considerarti il prototipo dell'amante donna fatale, vincente sul piano sessuale su tutte le mogli, per te meritatamente tradite.
> ...


Stavo scherzandooooooooooo! Emoticon, faccina, battuta. Ci siamo, sì? Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> evabbè...ci teniamo la Fantastica, ci teniamo la bomba, che sarà mai...e fine della storia
> e ovviamente io mi tengo il mio convivente


Ci teniamo pure il conte...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Stavo scherzandooooooooooo! Emoticon, faccina, battuta. Ci siamo, sì? Sì.


Se mi dici chi ti sei fatta facciamo pace.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io con la Brunetta non mi ci metto...minimo finisce che dovrei mollare il mio convivente



Ahahahahahahhahahaha!!!!


Bellissima. 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti che tu mi abbia trovato bella o brutta non mi interessa* una cippa lippa (cercare si Google)* così come se io ti abbia trovato bella o brutta, sono etero e non mi tocca. Ho un'autostima, per la quale ringrazio i miei genitori, che ha resistito a tradimenti, figurati quanto mi può intaccare l'opinione di una sciuretta.
> Ma quella parte di te inevitabilmente parziale che hai raccontato qui è più che sufficiente per farsi un'idea di te.
> Basterebbe il fatto che tu sia andata nella casa coniugale del tuo amante, criticandone la moglie e dicendone cose che per non strapparti la vestina, cit. pirandelliana, non riporto perché, non te ne sei resa conto, definivano te in modo decisamente poco lusinghiero.


sulla cippa lippa sono sufficientemente edotta


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

anvedi la fanty, non si vive di sola letteratura:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi la fanty, non si vive di sola letteratura:singleeye:


Secondo te chi è?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te chi è?


Il tizio a cui ha fatto vedere le tette perchè giocava bene?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te chi è?


uno che si è cancellato


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

comunque viva la sincerità....:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che si è cancellato


Per la delusione.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so che gusto ci proviate a massacrare la Fantastica
> va bene siete bravissime, bellissime, fate tutto giustissimo etc., ora è possibile andare avanti oppure no?


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tizio a cui ha fatto vedere le tette perchè giocava bene?


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Boh. Ma qua è pieno di papabili.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Io no.





Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no.


Vabbè, comunque Brunella tira fuori ste mozzarellone che tieni, avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Ma qua è pieno di papabili.


Mi hanno detto di giri incredibili e di utenti molto attive insospettabili. Sono curiosa.

Però non dire di noi due.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non  hai capito un ciuffolotto neanche tu


OK, pure io allora.
Tanto ultimamentw sono abituata a sentirmi dire che non capisco.
Ma free ha scritto una cosa ironica, perche in effetti quello che traspare è una gigante incazzatira di farfie ancora bella cocente.
Capisco, io ho lo stimolo omicida maximo con Ultimo e Dio sa quanta fatica faccio a volte per non rispondergli, ma....
Vado oltre.
Cioè.
Il tutto è già stato sviscerato.
Farfie, diamo appuntamento a Fanta da qualche parte e meniamola.


:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto di giri incredibili e di utenti molto attive insospettabili. Sono curiosa.
> 
> *Però non dire di noi due*.


Ops.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto di giri incredibili e di* utenti molto attive insospettabili*. Sono curiosa.
> 
> Però non dire di noi due.


:fischio:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> :fischio:


Gelosa?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gelosa?


due ciuffoli


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Allora, secondo me Brunilde ha una quarta abbondante e Minni una retromarcia senza luci di manovra.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto di giri incredibili e di utenti molto attive insospettabili. Sono curiosa.
> 
> Però non dire di noi due.



Ciao

il mio giro d'affari sta all'estero ... 

devo allargare la cerchia. Fammi sapere. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mio giro d'affari sta all'estero ...
> 
> ...


E sì li passo a te i miei privilegiati!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> due ciuffoli


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mio giro d'affari sta all'estero ...
> 
> ...


mi fai sempre sentire una provincialotta:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK, pure io allora.
> Tanto ultimamentw sono abituata a sentirmi dire che non capisco.
> Ma free ha scritto una cosa ironica, perche in effetti quello che traspare è una gigante incazzatira di farfie ancora bella cocente.
> Capisco, io ho lo stimolo omicida maximo con Ultimo e Dio sa quanta fatica faccio a volte per non rispondergli, ma....
> ...


Ma manco mi sporco le mani. sono contro la violenza
Quello che vorrei chiarire che io non sono incazzata. Fantastica è il nulla cosmico. Solo che quando mi prendi per il culo io posso passare la vita a divertirmi ricordandoti quanto sei falsa e stronza
Dopodichè mangio dormo scopo e mi diverto esattamente come prima


----------



## Divì (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, secondo me Brunilde ha una quarta abbondante e Minni una retromarcia senza luci di manovra.


Di più, di più. Ho una quinta coppa C io e lei sta messa meglio..... Minerva nin zo


----------



## Divì (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Di più, di più. Ho una quinta coppa C io e lei sta messa meglio..... Minerva nin zo



Ps Bruni, promuovo il prodotto sul mercato


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Di più, di più. Ho una quinta coppa C io e lei sta messa meglio..... Minerva nin zo


LO SAPEVO.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Di più, di più. Ho una quinta coppa C io e lei sta messa meglio..... Minerva nin zo


terza


----------



## Fantastica (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> terza


Misura della perfezione, dicono.


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

Non ho capito esattamente di cosa diavolo stiate parlando, però mi dolgo di non essere il privilegiato. Mai na gioia.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi la fanty, non si vive di sola letteratura:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la delusione.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Muoro!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, secondo me Brunilde ha una quarta abbondante e Minni una retromarcia senza luci di manovra.


Cafone.
La retromarcia senza luci di manovra ce l ho io.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

Vi prego.
Anche qui il festival delle malformate toraciche?
Ma avete la fissa per quelle robe  raccapriccianti.
Gesù.
Ora vado a vedermi un funerale gospel americano.
O magari un esumazione brasiliana o giù di li, che mi danno sempre un sacco di soddisfazioni visive.

Però anche un porno....
Mmmhhh... Scelta complessa...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ps Bruni, promuovo il prodotto sul mercato


:forza::tette:
 sono stufa di tutto questo sottobosco e io neanche un funghetto! :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> LO SAPEVO.


Shhhhh


----------



## Divì (27 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non ho capito esattamente di cosa diavolo stiate parlando, però mi dolgo di non essere il privilegiato. Mai na gioia.


Se vuoi ti mando una foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti mando una foto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A breve sarà il mio compleanno, lo prendo come un regalo :carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Mazz.... che manica di tettomani che siete :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mazz.... che manica di tettomani che siete :singleeye:


diglielo :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mazz.... che manica di tettomani che siete :singleeye:


E tu?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu?



Domanda disinteressata suppongo:rotfl:

Spleen occhio a come rispondi


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domanda disinteressata suppongo:rotfl:
> 
> Spleen occhio a come rispondi


E zitta. Fatti i cazzi tuoi.Pettegola


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domanda disinteressata suppongo:rotfl:
> 
> Spleen occhio a come rispondi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mazz.... che manica di tettomani che siete :singleeye:


avoja
però le cosce mi fanno anche più sangue


questo nel caso in cui qualcuna volesse inviare documentazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mazz.... che manica di tettomani che siete :singleeye:


Io preferisco il culo. Però di base mi piace tutto.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu?


Io cosa?   meno di zero.   - Una volta ho dovuto fare una mammografia perchè temevano che avesi un nodulo. -Nei maschi a volte succede pure questo e un mio conosciente ci è pure morto.  Nel mio caso falso allarme.
Solo che mi hanno dato una strizzata....... cazzo come fate voi donne a sopportare? :unhappy:

Poi SI lo ammetto, mi piaccino le tette, :singleeye: :singleeye: :singleeye: e non ne faccio strettamente un fatto di misure, ci sono dei seni grandi, bellissimi, e anche delle seconde o prime da urlo. Secondo me fà premio la forma.
Non mi piacciono le tette rifatte, nè le fuori misura enormi.
Ho avuto una morosa bionda che da quel punto di vista era uno schianto. :mexican:
La mogliettina invece con la sua soda seconda ci fà comunque una bella figura, nel tempo le misure piccole riamangono più  attraenti credo.
Sua sorella che aveva un seno da vero sballo a 20 anni - quarta con aureola larga  - adesso che gli è caduto purtroppo non è più così attraente.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen diplomatico..


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io cosa?   meno di zero.   - Una volta ho dovuto fare una mammografia perchè temevano che avesi un nodulo. -Nei maschi a volte succede pure questo e un mio conosciente ci è pure morto.  Nel mio caso falso allarme.
> Solo che mi hanno dato una strizzata....... cazzo come fate voi donne a sopportare? :unhappy:
> 
> Poi SI lo ammetto, mi piaccino le tette, :singleeye: :singleeye: :singleeye: e non ne faccio strettamente un fatto di misure, ci sono dei seni grandi, bellissimi, e anche delle seconde o prime da urlo. Secondo me fà premio la forma.
> ...


Io vado in un centro apposito per micro tette quando devo fare la mammo.
E sempre dallo stesso medico. Ormai abbiamo una routine consolidata.
E grazie alle mie braccia lunghe riesco ad abbarbicarmi al macchinario come una scimmia.
Fortunatamente la mia forma è "piatta" sopra e tonda sotto, quindi con posizioni da contorsionista vengono mammo bellissime.

Anche perché la materia prima è bellissima ovviamente.
Manco a dire


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> spleen diplomatico..



 chi io?

Eppoi dai che tu mi sembra non abbia troppi problemi......da quel punto di vista.

Certo che il seno è una arma di seduzione molto potente nelle vs mani.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io vado in un centro apposito per micro tette quando devo fare la mammo.
> E sempre dallo stesso medico. Ormai abbiamo una routine consolidata.
> E grazie alle mie braccia lunghe riesco ad abbarbicarmi al macchinario come una scimmia.
> Fortunatamente la mia forma è "piatta" sopra e tonda sotto, quindi con posizioni da contorsionista vengono mammo bellissime.
> ...


:singleeye:

cosa vuol dire piatta sopra e tonda sotto?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> chi io?
> 
> Eppoi dai che tu mi sembra non abbia troppi problemi......da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Certo che il seno è una arma di seduzione molto potente nelle vs mani.



si tu... e pure un po paraculo


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io preferisco il culo*. Però di base mi piace tutto.


Ecco, moglie in questo senso è qualitativamente ben dotata.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si tu... e pure un po paraculo



  ma va.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si tu... e pure un po paraculo


Mannò.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ma va.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò.


----------



## Divì (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io preferisco il culo. Però di base mi piace tutto.


C'è culo e culo. Come ? fai un esempio :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> C'è culo e culo. Come ? fai un esempio :carneval:


Un esempio di culo? Boh, ce ne sono molti...Jennifer Lopez ne ha uno notevole.


----------



## zadig (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un esempio di culo? Boh, ce ne sono molti...Jennifer Lopez ne ha uno notevole.


troppo a mandolino.


----------



## Divì (27 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un esempio di culo? Boh, ce ne sono molti...Jennifer Lopez ne ha uno notevole.


Mmmmm... Avrei detto che eri uno da Andie Mc Dowell in Sesso bugie e videotape.

Mi sbagliavo


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mmmmm... Avrei detto che eri uno da Andie Mc Dowell in Sesso bugie e videotape.
> 
> Mi sbagliavo


Bel film! Con una MC Dowell in stato di grazia.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

Ma come siete arrivati a parlare di culi?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> cosa vuol dire piatta sopra e tonda sotto?


Non posso dirtelo.
Mi spiace.



O sarei costretta ad ucciderti.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso dirtelo.
> Mi spiace.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

